# Secret Santa Paws '17: I Have Mine! ( now contains guesses)



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm running out of Christmassy dinosaur pictures, luckily this is the last thread until the big day!!!
This one is super easy. Simply post when you have recieved your secret parcel.... photos are always fun.
Remember though... *do not post anywhere to say you have sent one!*
It's SECRET Santa 

*❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄*

Regular thread: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-17.453795/
Only... *4* days until The Openings™ begin!

*❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄*


*BlueJay: *Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley 
*StormyThai: *Thai
*Nettles: *Phoebe
*Rosie64: *Chip
*Dogloverlou: *Missy & Tyler, Cash
*Lexiedhb: *Dexter
*Evel-lin: *Pippin
*JenKyzer: *Kyzer, Billy
*Jessicapeige: *Archer, Maddie
*Westie Mum: *Lucy, Poppy, Oscar
*Apollo2012: *Apollo
*Tyton: *Beau, Kahn, Samuel
*Animallover26: *Bungo
*ShibaPup: *Lily
*Spidei: *Taza, Riley, Echo
*Biffo: *Nellie, Henrik
*MontyMaude: *Hector, Hilde
*Canine K9: *Bailey
*Sairy: *Holly
*Tillystar: *Tilly
*Amelia66: *Scully, Noodle
*VickynHolly: *Holly, Ted
*Firedog: *Luna, Starla, Sparkle, Pebbles
*PawsOnMe: *Jasper & Izzy
*Hanwombat: *Io & Fsmo, Bigby
*KatieandOliver: *Oliver
*MaggiesMom: *Maggie
*Shadowmare: *Axel
*Sarah H: *Nooka
*Sesmo: *Obie
*ZiggyB:* Ziggy
*S.Crane: *Loki
*AmyRedd: *Ted
*Rockdot: *Bob, Trevor
*RottieMummy: *Zeus
*Firefly13: *Loki & Freyja, Quinn


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper and Izzy's massive parcel! it's now been safely put out of my....I mean Jasper and Izzy's reach 

Thank you to our secret santa!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Woah somebody is on the ball :Wideyed


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 332433
> 
> View attachment 332434
> 
> ...


They look very interested in that! Zeus so far has been happily stealing my secret santa gift so I've had to rebuy it. I suspect he is now on Santa's naughty list


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lurcher party!!! And one for me too, looks like  
Fanks secret santa


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Just commenting to get notification for this thread  
Happy Christmas


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Tillystar said:


> Just commenting to get notification for this thread
> Happy Christmas


There's a 'Watch Thread' button at the top!

(Yes it has taken me years to realise I can get notifications without commenting...LOL)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Wont be able to get any pictures up today but will try tomorrow. I want Pebbles Secret Santa sender to know that her parcel has arrived, many thanks. I hate waiting to know where our parcels have arrived, makes me feel most stressed.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh. Herro










This be my box!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

He's been!






















Product has been CAT tested










I absolutely love the wrapping paper 

Thanks Secret Santa!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sairy said:


> He's been!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video! Bahahahaa :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> I absolutely love the wrapping paper


Me too .... how gorgeous is that !



BlueJay said:


> The video! Bahahahaa :Hilarious


It's mine, it has my name on it, give it meeeeeeee


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hilde's has arrived, we tried to take 'nice' pictures but failed miserably :Facepalm


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@MontyMaude , I thought that was a tail sticking out of the box.....then realised it's the pattern on the rug


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Tyton said:


> @MontyMaude , I thought that was a tail sticking out of the box.....then realised it's the pattern on the rug


'tis a little foxy nose  although a box with a tail would have been so much fun but maybe taking Secret Santa to whole new levels of wrong


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Someone's arrived early this morning and wake us both up lol so do excuse little misses face shes says it's too early to be posing






















Massive thankyou to our SS
Can't wait to open it so will be locked away in a cupboard from me not Tilly


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo's arrived this morning. :Woot But it's at my mums so no pictures till the weekend


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I got home to a Royal Mail missed delivery card for Lucy so will go to the sorting office wednesday when I’m off to collect it. 

Wanted to let our secret Santa know though. Thank you !


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

LILY HAS HERS!!  THANK YOU SECRET SANTA 

Will show it her quickly - as she may try and unwrapped the rather beautiful paper.

I'm stupidly excited :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lucy's box is bigger than her ! Thank you secret santa x x (she is pleased, her face always looks grumpy when you get a camera out !)










And there's definitely something super smelling in it, these pair wouldn't leave it alone lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Lucy's box is bigger than her ! Thank you secret santa x x (she is pleased, her face always looks grumpy when you get a camera out !)
> 
> View attachment 335543
> 
> ...


Wow! That's huge :Woot


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

And the postman came for Oscar this morning !!!

Again, something nice smelling as it's had a good old sniff!

Thank you Secret Santa. We can't wait to open it  x x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> Wow! That's huge :Woot


Indeed and Lucy's diddy so makes her look even smaller next to it


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Heck, Lucy!!!!
Check everyone still has all their doggos....there could be one hiding in there


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Heck, Lucy!!!!
> Check everyone still has all their doggos....there could be one hiding in there


Omg, that's what Poppy and Oscar were sniffing madly at :Jawdrop


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Heck, Lucy!!!!
> Check everyone still has all their doggos....there could be one hiding in there


Saunters off whistling.......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Saunters off whistling.......


:Wideyed


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, yes, this says Sam. Is definitely mine.









.....wait, what? I can't open it now? *ebil glare*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ShibaPup said:


> LILY HAS HERS!!  THANK YOU SECRET SANTA
> 
> Will show it her quickly - as she may try and unwrapped the rather beautiful paper.
> 
> I'm stupidly excited :Shamefullyembarrased


Awww look at her licking every inch of the box, something must smell good


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Loki's arrived today. I love the paper it's really cute.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you Secret Santa, Henrik's parcel arrived this morning!

(H is the bigger one in the photo)


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

Ziggy's has come, and he can't wait to open it!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't forgotten about the pictures, I have just been really busy.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Helloooo Billy's SS ... his present arrived yesterday, i picked it up from the post office today and I will take pictures of him with his first ever SS parcel tomorrow or Saturday AM - I haven't even got my xmas decs up yet for a Christmassy photo  we're superrrr busy!! But Saturday is a quieter day so I promise photos! Thank you :Kiss just wanted to let you know it's here safe and sound


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Here we are 

As it's his first ever pressie... he didn't quite know what the fuss was :Shifty 'what do u mean mam, sit?? It's 7am I want to go back to bed!!'










So I put it on the sofa... as everything on the sofa needs inspecting thoroughly by the suspicious item dog police!!




























We got very giddy in the end!

Thanks SS


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Luna's parcel was on the doorstep when I got home from the school run. Many thanks.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Phoebe is on the nice list! Her pressie arrived today  Thank you Secret Santa xo

Sorry it's in two parts but I accidentally stopped recording


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Phoebe is on the nice list! Her pressie arrived today  Thank you Secret Santa xo
> 
> Sorry it's in two parts but I accidentally stopped recording


Aww bless her, a great leave it too


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Tillystar said:


> Aww bless her, a great leave it too


:Hilarious Hmmm.. could have been a much better leave but she was so super excited... As was I


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Phoebe is on the nice list! Her pressie arrived today  Thank you Secret Santa xo
> 
> Sorry it's in two parts but I accidentally stopped recording


She's too cute 

And your accent really is the best !


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> She's too cute
> 
> And your accent really is the best !


:Hilarious:Hilarious Aww thank you. I hate my accent so was talking more polite than usual  Thought I'd got away with it lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Aww thank you. I hate my accent so was talking more polite than usual  Thought I'd got away with it lol


I think cause I grew up with it from my grandparents, now i no longer hear it I miss it and appreciate it more


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash has his!!


















And a perfect demonstration of his 'head down' trick and how very useful it is for such photo opportunities  although excuse his muddy paw!

Thank you SS!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooh love that they are all arriving now! Can't wait for mine - I mean Nooka's to get here!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip and I are waiting in great excitement for his too but while we wait we are enjoying seeing all the others arriving


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Had a card through my door this morning and I now need to go to Royal Mail on Monday. the only thing I have on order is clothes so it must be another Secret Santa box.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Loving all the excited faces and waggly-tailed dogs as they see their presents arrive.....and then there is Beau








Bless him he was terrified he was about to get mugged by Sam who was stomping around all jealous that Beau had something that he didn't lol. Thank you very much SS getting even more excited now


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Picked Apollos up from my mum today. Sorry still no pictures. Managed to upload them from my phone but it wouldn't give me the option to attach them just delete them . Will keep trying though, Apollo was mega excited when he realised the box contains his christmas presents :Woot

Thank you to his SS whoever you are he can't wait to open them. I promise i will upload the pictures as soon as i can


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> and then there is Beau


Hmmmm surely Beau should be wrapped in a box winging himself on his way to my house by now - Poppy is still waiting for him


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bigbys SS has arrived  my photo doesn't seem to what to load :/

Thank you


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm surely Beau should be wrapped in a box winging himself on his way to my house by now - Poppy is still waiting for him


Well....you saw the picture where he was trying to wrap himself into a box for posting..... 'wee' Sam spoiled that too! He stole Beau's posting box (so I hope Poppy won't be too disappointed when she opens it and it's a Sam inside instead )









Please note a: there is a comfy bed just behind Sam he didn't HAVE to sleep curled on some cardboard, and b: we have 2 more giant boy sized boxes for the other two....dont want anyone to be 'dissappointed' on Christmas morning lol


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

No Secret Santa box just a Christmas jumper and a DVD.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Well....you saw the picture where he was trying to wrap himself into a box for posting..... 'wee' Sam spoiled that too! He stole Beau's posting box (so I hope Poppy won't be too disappointed when she opens it and it's a Sam inside instead )
> View attachment 336655
> 
> 
> Please note a: there is a comfy bed just behind Sam he didn't HAVE to sleep curled on some cardboard, and b: we have 2 more giant boy sized boxes for the other two....dont want anyone to be 'dissappointed' on Christmas morning lol


She wouldn't be disappointed with Sam either 

Yep, spend a fortune on comfortable beds and cardboards better :Hilarious


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Look what the postman just brought!.
























Ted said's something inside smells wonderful!. He had a good sniff of the box.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Look what the postman just brought!.
> View attachment 336723
> 
> View attachment 336724
> ...


Look at that smile in the last pic


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

The excitement driving home is almost unbearable!!!!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

This is better than an advent calendar, checking each day to see who has received!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks so much SS. Baileys gift is here  I had to put it away quickly because he loves presents and was trying to open it haha.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have just come home to find Sparkle's parcel on the doorstep, thank you Secret Santa. What I have decided to do is wait until the last parcel arrives then take the photo's and upload them. I have a brand new compute and do not relish the thought of uploading. I have a feeling it's going to be hassle.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I didn't expect to be posting on this thread but.... whoever my Secret Santa is, thank you so much for your gift. It arrived this morning and when I opened it and saw the gift and read the card, I burst into happy tears.

Thank you for thinking of me. You have brightened my day no end.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> I didn't expect to be posting on this thread but.... whoever my Secret Santa is, thank you so much for your gift. It arrived this morning and when I opened it and saw the gift and read the card, I burst into happy tears.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me. You have brightened my day no end.
> 
> View attachment 337035


That is just so lovely, brought a tear to my eye. There are so many truly lovely people on this forum. x


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Well I have a note through the door to collect a parcel tomorrow so this could be it! :Woot


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I didn't expect to be posting on this thread but.... whoever my Secret Santa is, thank you so much for your gift. It arrived this morning and when I opened it and saw the gift and read the card, I burst into happy tears.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me. You have brightened my day no end.
> 
> View attachment 337035


That's so beautiful, whoever your secret santa is can i just say - that's absolutely lovely of you. When we loose a pet it's so hard and after a while it becomes only you that still misses them, so this just goes to show that @Mirandashell isn't alone x x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's arrived Addressed to SIR CHIP 
Not going to look at the camera unless you let me open it NOW










Nooooo not going to look










Sorry not very good photo's he is showing off because I stopped him from opening it now, 
the first pic I took was such a blur I can't use it, he went absolutely bananas trying to get the paper off.
Got to admit it is going to be hard to resist opening it before Christmas, I have had to hide it away so that neither of us can see it lol :Joyful
Thank you so much SS


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

yay, im glad chip has a parcel !! and love his "im not going to look now" face :Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> yay, im glad chip has a parcel !! and love his "im not going to look now" face :Hilarious


Thank you, he does a hard done by face VERY well lol


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> That's so beautiful, whoever your secret santa is can i just say - that's absolutely lovely of you. When we loose a pet it's so hard and after a while it becomes only you that still misses them, so this just goes to show that @Mirandashell isn't alone x x


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

We have ours thank you Santa, he can't wait!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry for the dreadful pic!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Kyzers is here! 

The neighbour just brought it round about an hour ago  they weren't in before and I was expecting bunting to hang the Christmas cards on so it was a nice surprise! Thank you SS! 

I'll get pics in the morning for you


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


>


:Kiss


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Snowy scenes this morning :Kiss










This was his serious look  straight after this he pounced on it and wanted to open it :Bag but it's safe and sound until Christmas Day


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sam's came yesterday, but no pics yet..... will try and get one tonight/tomorrow (house is full of boxes, but hopefully over next 24-36 hours it will be full of Christmas instead  )


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> Well I have a note through the door to collect a parcel tomorrow so this could be it! :Woot


Drat it was for the OH.... back to waiting :Sorry


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

Both of our secret Santa presents have been very gratefully received! Thank you very much! Xxx


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Starts biting finger nails. ......


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just came in to find a card through the door. Postman had tried to deliver Starla's present. Can't believe someone has been at home this morning , then the second we go out Bloody Postman Pat makes an appearance.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

@BlueJay you've greyed me out but Nellie is still waiting for her parcel from SS!

Unless you know something I don't what with your own personal postman!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Biffo said:


> @BlueJay you've greyed me out but Nellie is still waiting for her parcel from SS!
> 
> Unless you know something I don't what with your own personal postman!


I do
I really really do


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> I do
> I really really do


Hmm, I see. So my first guessing could be one of your hounds.
(Rubs chin thoughtfully.)

Or is it a big bluff and you just know it's been posted because you are the Lord of Christmastide?


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

We have a parcel card! It has 6 items to collect and I can only think of 2 or 3 things so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io and Fsmos have arrived  thank you SS!! I was dead confused as there was another for Fsmo but its from his grandma (breeder)  
Will get pictures this weekend and of Bigby too for his SS


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nooka's SS pressie arrived this morning! Thank you to her SS, I will take pics later


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you as Hector's has also arrived this morning, will try to do some photo later xxx


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Noodle has hers










Thank you both secret santas!


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

But muuumm, I want it now!!

Thank you secret Santa!! Can't wait to open it!


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Obie's is almost here! I say almost as it's at my neighbours as my postwo/man came at a different time to usual and I was out. Now my neighbours are out. I'll collect it at some point when they're back and post pics. Thank you SS


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I love seeing the expectant look on the faces of the pupsters with parcels can't wait to see the openings


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Zeus's present arrived a while ago, j forgot to update sorry as work has been manic. He's very interested in it so it's hidden away for now as I suspect he will be getting into it. Thank you


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

pictures finally. sorry bit blurry, he was very excited and kept barking at me because he wanted it open :Hilarious.

sorry for the wait guys. thankfully I'll be able to upload the Christmas opening pictures on Christmas day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Apollo2012 said:


> pictures finally. sorry bit blurry, he was very excited and kept barking at me because he wanted it open :Hilarious.


They must wonder what's going on. Usually something comes and we open it straight away lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Right...more solemn pup pics here, but here is a Christmassy pic of Sam with his box! He's had a wee investigate, but it's back upstairs to stay safe until Xmas Day


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> They must wonder what's going on. Usually something comes and we open it straight away lol


Funnily enough he never touches any packages that arrive throughout the year but as soon as I say it's his santa presents he goes mad. He does however always investigate any bags that I'm carrying when i come in the door


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Picked Starla's present up from the Royal Mail today.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you SS's


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> Thank you SS's


It's a good thing you blacked out your address, else I may have come and stolen Fsmo!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sairy said:


> It's a good thing you blacked out your address, else I may have come and stolen Fsmo!


Hehe


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly's came yesterday!. Thank you to both SS's.
I took this yesterday and could not work out why she was not excited, a few hours later up comes 5 piles of sick :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomitoctor That would explain it  poor little girl really was not up for posing, sorry SS. Been put away up high and out of reach


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

VickynHolly said:


> Holly's came yesterday!. Thank you to both SS's.
> I took this yesterday and could not work out why she was not excited, a few hours later up comes 5 piles of sick :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomitoctor That would explain it  poor little girl really was not up for posing, sorry SS. Been put away up high and out of reach
> View attachment 337502


Aww poor girl, hope she's feeling better today x


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

No idea why mine are


PawsOnMe said:


> Aww poor girl, hope she's feeling better today x


Yes, she seems back to normal, thank you 
I will just keep an eye on her.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry for the rubbish pic. I dropped my phone and managed to crack the camera screen thing. Obie was a bit unsure at first but then decided there might be stuff for him in it 

View media item 77537
Thank you SS


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry, Axel has received his package last week but I haven’t had the time to pick it up from the post office! I’m working Monday morning until Saturday night so had no chance to pop in to pick it up, but will do it before end of this week and post a wee picture!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo's parcel has just arrived! 










Thank you SS!


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I suspect Pippin's parcel has arrived, it's with my neighbour but she was out when we tried to pick it up so will try again later. Can't think of any other parcels we're expecting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a missed delivery card for Poppy  Thank your secret santa :Kiss

Will have to rearrange delivery for Wednesday as OH is away so can’t get to the sorting office as it’s too far for my little old legs to walk :Hilarious


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Apologies to Hector's Secret Santa for the lateness of photos but I have been a little under the weather but finally here you go 

It smells so good




























If I sit and look hard done by can I have it, pretty please?


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

evel-lin said:


> I suspect Pippin's parcel has arrived, it's with my neighbour but she was out when we tried to pick it up so will try again later. Can't think of any other parcels we're expecting


Yay it was, thank you Secret Santa! Pippin has had a quick sniff but the photos I took of him on my phone turned out dreadfully so will try again later


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm soooooo tempted to let Maggie have hers on Xmas eve cos that's her birthday, would that be against rules?!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

MaggiesMom said:


> I'm soooooo tempted to let Maggie have hers on Xmas eve cos that's her birthday, would that be against rules?!


Not usually. Some of us open early due to manic Christmas days


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Might do that, she has her stocking for Xmas day x


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you SS! Parcel arrived for Nellie this morning. Will get photos up today.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MaggiesMom said:


> I'm soooooo tempted to let Maggie have hers on Xmas eve cos that's her birthday, would that be against rules?!


Ours open theirs on Christmas eve because we have a houseful christmas day and we just wouldnt have time to enjoy the moment.

Plus our whole family open presents on Christmas Eve from some people, those we aren't seeing Christmas day usually. Like this year, i'm with my mum, sister and nephew Christmas Eve so we will share and open presents then.

Christmas Day we have a couple of our adult kids, their partners and kids so we exchange and open presents.

Then boxing day we have other family coming so we do presents again with them.

Why limit it to a one day event


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Joy to the world - it's here it's here!!! And so is dog face so pics!!! I really did try for a nice pic.... He was just trying to get the plastic off..... "Gotted my name's on it.... So is mine" thank you Ss!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh my word...... Got all the moaning in the spare room now..... Waiting is not this dogs strong point....


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Oh my word...... Got all the moaning in the spare room now..... Waiting is not this dogs strong point....


Chip is the same he knows his is in the wardrobe and keeps sitting in front of it looking at the door whining lol


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you Secret Santa!

Sadface had to be shut behind the gate to get a decent picture.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay! Kahn's parcel is here; thank you Secret Santa we have a full house here now


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Yay! Kahn's parcel is here; thank you Secret Santa we have a full house here now
> View attachment 337833


Is Kahn cold ? :Hilarious I would love to see the expression in his eyes right now!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Is Kahn cold ? :Hilarious I would love to see the expression in his eyes right now!


Noooooo! It's the only way to get one of my received pics without a glum expression.....cover his face with his snood 

It's my new pack; dogs are sooooo yesterday. I now own 2 newfiemoose and a Tibetan Reindeer


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Noooooo! It's the only way to get one of my received pics without a glum expression.....cover his face with his snood
> 
> It's my new pack; dogs are sooooo yesterday. I know own 2 newfiemoose and a Tibetan Reindeer
> View attachment 337837


This is the best thing ever


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> This is the best thing ever


I think they are meant for sight hounds like your gang. But why should my big fluffs miss out? We are the lady's first ever newfie and TM customers


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Noooooo! It's the only way to get one of my received pics without a glum expression.....cover his face with his snood
> 
> It's my new pack; dogs are sooooo yesterday. I now own 2 newfiemoose and a Tibetan Reindeer
> View attachment 337837





BlueJay said:


> This is the best thing ever


Absolutely!

Lovely photo @Tyton, they look fantastic !!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Poppy's parcel has been redelivered, thank you secret santa !










Group sniff










Go away Oscar - it's MINE !


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Poppy's parcel has been redelivered, thank you secret santa !
> 
> View attachment 337929
> 
> ...


Ohhh her face in that last pic..... priceless :Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ummm guys what do we do if Bluejays Ripley doesnt get sent hers???/


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Full set over here now 
Thanks to all our secret santas!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ummm guys what do we do if Bluejays Ripley doesnt get sent hers???/


DUN DUN DUUUUUUN


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> DUN DUN DUUUUUUN


I know freaky or what.......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhh her face in that last pic..... priceless :Woot:Woot:Woot


The stare of death :Wideyed Although she isn't brave enough to do that to little Lucy !



BlueJay said:


> Full set over here now
> Thanks to all our secret santas!





Lexiedhb said:


> I know freaky or what.......


Phew !

How many more are we waiting for now @BlueJay ?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> The stare of death :Wideyed Although she isn't brave enough to do that to little Lucy !
> 
> Phew !
> 
> How many more are we waiting for now @BlueJay ?


6 left, all accounted for - assuming poor @AmyRedd s turns up soon in the dodgy post, as its definitely been posted out!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Edited Looks like 6 @Spidei x3, @AmyRedd Ted and @Dogloverlou Missy & Ty


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> Looks like 5 @Spidei x3, @AmyRedd Ted and @Dogloverlou Missy & Ty


and @StormyThai s Thai


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> and Thai


Just edited it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> 6 left, all accounted for -


Great  you haven't had to send any additional ones out, have you ?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Fingers crossed it arrives today! Won’t know till I finish work :Arghh

I really apologise to my SS! You must be having kittens waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

We finally have one, Yay! Echo's came this afternoon so will get a photo after work  Can't wait for the other two  Super excited now


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Great  you haven't had to send any additional ones out, have you ?


Shhhhhhh; _secret_ santa!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Home and no parcel :Sorry

Visited every post office in the vicinity as well


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Taza's has arrived too YAY! Hope Riley's comes tomorrow and everyone's who are waiting


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Echo with his (he tried eating the corner of the box so there must be something nice in there  )










Taza with hers (she seemed really interested in it so yay!) 










Both parcels are hidden in the dog cupboard for now, and Riley has told me he really wants his 
Thank you so much to their secret santas! <3


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

4 to go :Nailbiting


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry SS these are the pics I took of Nooka with her package! (Only a few days late)

SHhhhhhh secret address!








Posing








Smells interesting...


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

@Firedog 's doggos!!










Pebbles with her parcel , the Xmas trees and stars are made up with tiny paws. She had a good sniff. Thank you Secret Santa.










Luna with hers, she was the only one that would sit. Thank you Secret Santa.










Sparkle with her fantastically paper appropriate parcel. Thank you Secret Santa.










Starla tried to rip hers open several times, something must be good in there.
Thank you Secret Santa.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Woke up to a 'something for you' card for Riley!  Will collect it from the delivery office tomorrow yay


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

So just Thai, Missy & Ty and Ted to go !


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> So just Thai, Missy & Ty and Ted to go !


Poor Thai bet his will be last, last year he got his first.
Fingers crossed today is the day for them all to arrive.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I don’t know how I managed to receive a present from Guernsey yesterday but one from within the uk is proving the problem


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-Sulks a bit-


sigh!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tillystar said:


> Poor Thai bet his will be last, last year he got his first.
> Fingers crossed today is the day for them all to arrive.





StormyThai said:


> -Sulks a bit-
> 
> sigh!!!


Poor Thai .... hopefully today is your day handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> I don't know how I managed to receive a present from Guernsey yesterday but one from within the uk is proving the problem


Urghhh is it floating round royal mails system somewhere ?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Urghhh is it floating round royal mails system somewhere ?


That seems to be the case yes haha.

It might end up being a new year prezzie instead but I'm equally excited to see the present I've sent being opened so at least there's that!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> That seems to be the case yes haha.
> 
> It might end up being a new year prezzie instead but I'm equally excited to see the present I've sent being opened so at least there's that!


Well there's today, Friday and Saturday to go yet so fingers crossed !


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Well there's today, Friday and Saturday to go yet so fingers crossed !


This is true! Fingers crossed they suddenly locate it


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember one of the first Secret Santa's I spent ages buying and preparing this box of stuff and it just disappeared . Whoever nicked it would have surprised to see a bunch of dog toys and treats. I made up another one and sent it but it wasn't the same. Recipient was happy but I wasn't knowing I just had to pack a load of cheap crap that I could get my hands on. Royal snail are excelling themselves this year, they have already lost a parcel that was coming to me.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

It's OK, we can rest easy...Master Thai has received his gift 



















Thank you very much SS, we can't wait to open it


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> -Sulks a bit-
> 
> sigh!!!


Are you sure you haven't had a delivery?

Our post people currently can't be bothered to knock...

I have been up all night and this morning full of a chest infection. Dogs fast a sleep, my boys fast asleep it's really peaceful. Go down to get another bottle of water to keep fluids up...and blow me there on my door mat a card from royal mail...parcel been delivered. I thought it was post! Plus my door reminder Cleo didn't bark either, that's the second time it's happened this week.

Loving this thread, even though am not a member of SS club...it's lovely to hear the excitement coming through posts...

Sorry ST and disappointment waiting!

Edit to add...too slow typing thrilled for Thai!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Gosh all your post gets delivered early?! Ours doesn't come till after 1pm sometimes...



Firedog said:


> I remember one of the first Secret Santa's I spent ages buying and preparing this box of stuff and it just disappeared . Whoever nicked it would have surprised to see a bunch of dog toys and treats. I made up another one and sent it but it wasn't the same. Recipient was happy but I wasn't knowing I just had to pack a load of cheap crap that I could get my hands on. Royal snail are excelling themselves this year, they have already lost a parcel that was coming to me.


Sorry to hear that Firedog! I've never had Royal Mail fail to deliver before. Amazon prime regularly doesn't turn up though but this is a first!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Gosh all your post gets delivered early?! Ours doesn't come till after 1pm sometimes...
> 
> Sorry to hear that Firedog! I've never had Royal Mail fail to deliver before. Amazon prime regularly doesn't turn up though but this is a first!


Our post usually comes late but I think delivery vans are coming out a couple of times a day to be honest with parcels!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> It's OK, we can rest easy...Master Thai has received his gift ]
> 
> Thank you very much SS, we can't wait to open it


Oh look at his face - you made me wait and now you want me to pose, seriously ?!? :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> I remember one of the first Secret Santa's I spent ages buying and preparing this box of stuff and it just disappeared . Whoever nicked it would have surprised to see a bunch of dog toys and treats. I made up another one and sent it but it wasn't the same. Recipient was happy but I wasn't knowing I just had to pack a load of cheap crap that I could get my hands on. Royal snail are excelling themselves this year, they have already lost a parcel that was coming to me.


That must have been so frustating @Firedog ! Like you say, a lot of time and thought goes into it all.



lullabydream said:


> Our post usually comes late but I think delivery vans are coming out a couple of times a day to be honest with parcels!


The last week or so ive noticed we are getting letters and small packages from our normal postie about 10am and then a van is delivering parcels in the afternoon - they are usually brought by our normal postie but he must be weighed down with other stuff !


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> That must have been so frustating @Firedog ! Like you say, a lot of time and thought goes into it all.
> 
> The last week or so ive noticed we are getting letters and small packages from our normal postie about 10am and then a van is delivering parcels in the afternoon - they are usually brought by our normal postie but he must be weighed down with other stuff !


Just checked the card from this morning 7:30 delivered...on my walk to work at just before that time I used to see the local postie's heading to work, so they must be doing a fabulous job this time of year...

Not that they don't do it anytime of year to be honest!

My nephew is currently working for DPD in the warehouse overnight, and he's come home every morning to have a bath to rest his aching legs and arms. He's a shower person normally...so those behind the scenes of the vans are working hard too...kind of irrelevant to SS but might be helpful to those waiting on other orders!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Just checked the card from this morning 7:30 delivered...on my walk to work at just before that time I used to see the local postie's heading to work, so they must be doing a fabulous job this time of year...
> 
> Not that they don't do it anytime of year to be honest!
> 
> My nephew is currently working for DPD in the warehouse overnight, and he's come home every morning to have a bath to rest his aching legs and arms. He's a shower person normally...so those behind the scenes of the vans are working hard too...kind of irrelevant to SS but might be helpful to those waiting on other orders!


My DPD man was telling me he is working crazy hours at the moment and wont finish on Sunday until the last parcel has been delivered.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy & Ty's has finally arrived! :Woot Pics to follow later when I've picked it up from my parent's house 

Thank you SS x


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So ts literally just Ted's that gone on a walkabout?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> That must have been so frustating @Firedog ! Like you say, a lot of time and thought goes into it all.
> 
> The last week or so ive noticed we are getting letters and small packages from our normal postie about 10am and then a van is delivering parcels in the afternoon - they are usually brought by our normal postie but he must be weighed down with other stuff !


Ours have gone the other way round - Parcel force is delivering before 12 and postie isnt making it till 3 ish.......


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> So ts literally just Ted's that gone on a walkabout?


Seems to be! He's been quite unlucky this Christmas! OH has reported no parcels have arrived in the post today


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

AmyRedd said:


> Seems to be! He's been quite unlucky this Christmas! OH has reported no parcels have arrived in the post today


Ohhhh bums....... Have you checked all possible "safe" places? In the recycling bin for instance?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

@BlueJay You can add an extra one!

Some lovely person, I know not who, has been Secret Santa to George. The parcel arrived today and, not knowing what it was, I opened it.  But then I saw the note and now it's all wrapped up again and waiting for the Day. The note said 'So that George doesn't feel left out.' How sweet is that? 
Thank you so much to whoever sent it! You are very nice person and deserve whatever nice things happen to you.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhhh bums....... Have you checked all possible "safe" places? In the recycling bin for instance?


Even checked the regular bin although I've never known our postman to leave things anywhere like that  Only other thing I can think is that a neighbour has taken it in and forgotten? But we've not had any cards through so I doubt it



Mirandashell said:


> @BlueJay You can add an extra one!
> 
> Some lovely person, I know not who, has been Secret Santa to George. The parcel arrived today and, not knowing what it was, I opened it.  But then I saw the note and now it's all wrapped up again and waiting for the Day. The note said 'So that George doesn't feel left out.' How sweet is that?
> Thank you so much to whoever sent it! You are very nice person and deserve whatever nice things happen to you.
> ...


That's so lovely! George looks so pleased!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> @BlueJay You can add an extra one!
> 
> Some lovely person, I know not who, has been Secret Santa to George. The parcel arrived today and, not knowing what it was, I opened it.  But then I saw the note and now it's all wrapped up again and waiting for the Day. The note said 'So that George doesn't feel left out.' How sweet is that?
> Thank you so much to whoever sent it! You are very nice person and deserve whatever nice things happen to you.
> ...


How awesome is this place !!



AmyRedd said:


> Even checked the regular bin although I've never known our postman to leave things anywhere like that  Only other thing I can think is that a neighbour has taken it in and forgotten? But we've not had any cards through so I doubt it


I would still ask the neighbours - you never know!

Have everything crossed for you that it turns up in time


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> How awesome is this place !!
> 
> I would still ask the neighbours - you never know!
> 
> Have everything crossed for you that it turns up in time


Double check with your other half too that he's not being clever...I went to wrap the presents yesterday. Got all the received parcels out that OH had put away...and one was a meerkat from compare the market...now I thought everybody recognised the boxes they come in! Apparently not my OH! So check he's not accidently stashed it with Father Christmas' presents!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> @BlueJay You can add an extra one!
> 
> Some lovely person, I know not who, has been Secret Santa to George. The parcel arrived today and, not knowing what it was, I opened it.  But then I saw the note and now it's all wrapped up again and waiting for the Day. The note said 'So that George doesn't feel left out.' How sweet is that?
> Thank you so much to whoever sent it! You are very nice person and deserve whatever nice things happen to you.
> ...


Aww that's lovely.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pics 

Please excuse Ty & his mournful look. He was worried about the area I'd asked him to pose  silly boy. But beforehand he'd been having a good old sniff of the parcel 










So Missy posed by herself after.










Thank you SS


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you @AmyRedd ! 
Hopefully it will come in the next couple of days.
But how great that everyone else has their parcels! Awesome Secret Santa Paws!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Double check with your other half too that he's not being clever...I went to wrap the presents yesterday. Got all the received parcels out that OH had put away...and one was a meerkat from compare the market...now I thought everybody recognised the boxes they come in! Apparently not my OH! So check he's not accidently stashed it with Father Christmas' presents!


Haha whilst that does sound like something he'd do I have checked and it's definitely not with his stash either



Sarah H said:


> Fingers crossed for you @AmyRedd !
> Hopefully it will come in the next couple of days.
> But how great that everyone else has their parcels! Awesome Secret Santa Paws!


Thank you hopefully I'll be bearing photos of Ted and his parcel tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad that parcels have finally turned up, fingers crossed for Ted's tomorrow and a full house


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Willing Ted's parcel to rock up today!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fingers and toes crossed for Ted ! 

Hard to relax and enjoy when one is still missing


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Picked up Riley's parcel from the post office, thank you so much to his secret santa! Love the box 










Fingers crossed Ted gets his today!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ummmm...Confused.com ompus


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> View attachment 338203
> 
> 
> Ummmm...Confused.com ompus


Oooooooh TWO ?? Is the writing the same on both parcels ? (ie maybe the first parcel was supposed to be 1 of 2 ? ) or he has two secret santa's because he is two x handsome ?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Oooooooh TWO ?? Is the writing the same on both parcels ? (ie maybe the first parcel was supposed to be 1 of 2 ? ) or he has two secret santa's because he is two x handsome ?


Or bluejay sent an emergency one but the original has also turned up......


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Oooooooh TWO ?? Is the writing the same on both parcels ? (ie maybe the first parcel was supposed to be 1 of 2 ? ) or he has two secret santa's because he is two x handsome ?


The handwriting is different so they weren't written by the same person.
I have no idea what's going on LOL

Yes @Lexiedhb I did think that and I really hope that isn't the case.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> The handwriting is different so they weren't written by the same person.
> I have no idea what's going on LOL


Hmmmm - although does that second box say Porsche on it ? Which one of us owns a Porsche :Wideyed



Lexiedhb said:


> Or bluejay sent an emergency one but the original has also turned up......


 maybe !


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm - although does that second box say Porsche on it ? Which one of us owns a Porsche :Wideyed
> 
> maybe !


Yes, it's a porshe spare parts box....hmmm


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope Ted's arrives today!



Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm - although does that second box say Porsche on it ? Which one of us owns a Porsche :Wideyed


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed here for Ted!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Weeeeell sh!t.
Thats it; I'm going home.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ted's parcel arriving was the first thought I had this morning, do so hope it turns up today


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Not today unfortunately


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Weeeeell sh!t.
> Thats it; I'm going home.


Does that mean one came from the emergency stash?
Sling me a pm if you did (if you don't want to say on here) because if that is the case then I'd like to donate it to a rescue I support. Thai gets enough throughout the year so doesn't need 2 SS presents if he wasn't meant to get them :Facepalm


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Not today unfortunately


Really hope it turns up soon for you.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I’m sure Ted will have plenty to open regardless. More upset about the thought that will have gone into it by my SS


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> Not today unfortunately


There is still time, post office are doing 2/3 deliverys a day at the moment and DPD and Hermes have promised to keep delivering until all parcels are delivered


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Fingers crossed for Ted this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Taza had another parcel arrive... ompus


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

That's the same handwriting as Thai's...ompus


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

..and a Porsche box!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Officially resigning as the lord of christmas, pfffffft


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> That must have been so frustating @Firedog ! Like you say, a lot of time and thought goes into it all.


Was frustrating . Luckily I had proof that I had posted and was able to show to organiser but sent another box anyway, so nothing needed to be taken out of the collection which was going to charity.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

C'mon Ted's postman :Nailbiting


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Officially resigning as the lord of christmas, pfffffft


Have the Secret Santa elves had too much mulled wine and got confused???


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We have a Porsche - but no spare parts boxes that I know of..... 

Beau got a lucky spare last year as someone got mixed up along the way - apparently no-one else missed out, though; we checked!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tazas and Thais first parcels are emergency ones since nothing was heard of their original ones


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Tazas and Thais first parcels are emergency ones since nothing was heard of their original ones


Well poops.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Officially resigning as the lord of christmas, pfffffft


Nahhh don't do that!!! Just tell em what to do with the extras!!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww really hope Ted's arrives today or tomorrow. We had one dogs parcel go missing last year too a second was sent out and that one didnt seem to arrive either


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> I'm sure Ted will have plenty to open regardless. More upset about the thought that will have gone into it by my SS





Rosie64 said:


> There is still time, post office are doing 2/3 deliverys a day at the moment and DPD and Hermes have promised to keep delivering until all parcels are delivered


All is not lost yet, there's still tomorrow :Nailbiting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Officially resigning as the lord of christmas, pfffffft


Noooooooo you aren't ! We won't let you 



Tyton said:


> We have a Porsche - but no spare parts boxes that I know of.....


Ohhhhh so we do have a posh Porsche owner within our midst :Jawdrop Do I dare ask if the dogs are allowed in it ?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

WHO IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS
I'm too emotional for nice things to be happening. Don't let the doggos see me cry, they'll take advantage of my weakness :Arghh


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh wow! Well done whoever that was!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> WHO IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS
> I'm too emotional for nice things to be happening. Don't let the doggos see me cry, they'll take advantage of my weakness :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 338261


 That's really lovely of whoever it may be. Very well deserved though


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ohhhhh so we do have a posh Porsche owner within our midst :Jawdrop Do I dare ask if the dogs are allowed in it ?


But of course.. how else would we transport His Majesty Dokhyi Tibet Gyalpo Chi An to his Champ shows?

It's quite funny turning up in a Porsche when everyone else is in a 'dog van' 

PS it's actually Paul's (well not officially, but he'll get it when we divvy things up; and so wee Buddy rides in the boot of it now all the time - so much for no dogs in the posh car  )


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well you wouldn't take the money so ....... 

A token of appreciation for all your hard work and the stress that goes with it all :Kiss Didn't mean to make you cry though!

Hope you've seen the Baileys advert to see what the reindeer are for


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Well you wouldn't take the money so .......
> 
> A token of appreciation for all your hard work and the stress that goes with it all :Kiss Didn't mean to make you cry though!
> 
> Hope you've seen the Baileys advert to see what the reindeer are for


What a lovely gesture x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> It's quite funny turning up in a Porsche when everyone else is in a 'dog van'


I bet :Jawdrop


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

OK so as Thai has two lots of presents and there isn't time to post it to the rescue I have decided that he can open them but I have donated to Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> OK so as Thai has two lots of presents and there isn't time to post it to the rescue I have decided that he can open them but I have donated to Furry Friends Animal Rescue
> View attachment 338287


Yay, handsome boy gets to open two  and very nice of you to send a donation x


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Ted is ready to race after the postman tomorrow come rain or snow


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Ted is ready to race after the postman tomorrow come rain or snow
> View attachment 338319


I really hope tomorrow brings Ted his SS parcel come on mr postman Ted's ready for you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When I saw you'd posted I thought 'Yeah! Ted has his parcel' couldn't click fast enough. 

Sorry it still hasn't arrived, keeping fingers and paws crossed it'll be with you tomorrow!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry @Animallover26 haha I wish it had!

OH has told me to give up hoping  ever the optimist!


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

I realised I hadn't posted pics of my gang with their parcels yet! They were getting so excited these are the only pics that aren't blurry!


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

P.S I hope Teds parcel arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> Ted is ready to race after the postman tomorrow come rain or snow


Aww I thought your post would be his parcel had arrived, 
It will turn up tomorrow Ted but you chase the postman anyway for making you wait so long.
You look very dapper in your hat and scarf


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

TAAADAHHH!










He is happy honestly!

Looks like it's been through the wars a bit so god knows where it's been but it came super early this morning!

Thank you SS! You can rest easy now!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

AmyRedd said:


> TAAADAHHH!
> 
> View attachment 338382
> 
> ...


Yay!! Fantastic news  ooh it's all so exciting now everyone has received their parcels, can't wait for the opening thread :Happy


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

Yaaaaay!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay finally. It's always so worrying when parcels go missing


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

That's awesome news 

Looks like a full house plus extras this year :Hilarious


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

YAAAY  so so glad Ted has his now


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

Ah fab, so glad ted's parcel has come in time, merry Christmas everyone! ❄


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm so happy Ted's parcel has arrived !!

But can I just say this is the cutest photo of him!











AmyRedd said:


> View attachment 338319


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Full house for Christmas ..... we can all relax and enjoy now


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay I'm so excited! Two more sleeps (or only one for those of you opening tomorrow). I'm not Holly's not allowed to open hers until Xmas day.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

He then proceeded to try and rip off the paper so I had to take away the box and told Axel he'll get to open his presents tonight. We're off to London tomorrow morning for the week so I said he can have his present early. I will take photos and post them on Christmas morning though! 
Whatever Santa got him, it drove him crazy because I have never seen Axel attack a box and playfully bark at it before hahaha!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll put the opening thread up after work tomorrow, for all you eager lobsters


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> TAAADAHHH!
> 
> View attachment 338382
> 
> ...


Yes! Brilliant! :Woot

Can I just say that Ted is seriously cute too. I've had passing interest in Beddies before & Ted is just reinstating that interest


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Secret Santa parcel receiving ................ Complete!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> I'm so happy Ted's parcel has arrived !!
> 
> But can I just say this is the cutest photo of him!
> 
> View attachment 338402


Haha thank you, trying to get the hat to stay on his skinny little head was the most difficult part!



Dogloverlou said:


> Yes! Brilliant! :Woot
> 
> Can I just say that Ted is seriously cute too. I've had passing interest in Beddies before & Ted is just reinstating that interest


Don't let his looks fool you he can be a naughty little bugger when he wants to be! He usually gets away with it though as yes he is very cute.

Based on Ted and the other beddies I've met they're all very wilful but with lovely temperaments.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> Secret Santa parcel receiving ................ Complete!


Such a relief!

Do we think everyone's posted their photos now aswell? I've lost track !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Such a relief!
> 
> Do we think everyone's posted their photos now aswell? I've lost track !


I'm not sure @BlueJay ?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Haha thank you, trying to get the hat to stay on his skinny little head was the most difficult part!
> 
> Don't let his looks fool you he can be a naughty little bugger when he wants to be! He usually gets away with it though as yes he is very cute.
> 
> Based on Ted and the other beddies I've met they're all very wilful but with lovely temperaments.


He is still a terrier after all 



Westie Mum said:


> Such a relief!
> 
> Do we think everyone's posted their photos now aswell? I've lost track !


I'm not sure. But I think it was compulsory this year that everyone posts pics at least for the opening thread but a few people have been quiet throughout so we can only hope they stop by for the grand openings


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

**cough cough* *

*@evel-lin: *Pippin (I think you might have just forgot to come back later :Shamefullyembarrased)
*@jessicapeige: *Archer, Maddie
*@rockdot: *Bob, Trevor 
*@RottieMummy: *Zeus

I know everyone is busy this time of year but sharing photos really is what Secret Santa is about. I'm sure your secret Santa's will very much appreciate a photo


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> a few people have been quiet throughout so we can only hope they stop by for the grand openings


I hope so


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> **cough cough* *
> 
> *@evel-lin: *Pippin (I think you might have just forgot to come back later :Shamefullyembarrased)
> *@jessicapeige: *Archer, Maddie
> ...


There you go, you're already on it! :Happy

As you rightly say, it's only fair for their SS's to see that their parcel arrived safely and the presents inside are a hit * you hope anyway!* :Nailbiting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> There you go, you're already on it! :Happy
> 
> As you rightly say, it's only fair for their SS's to see that their parcel arrived safely and the presents inside are a hit * you hope anyway!* :Nailbiting


Well if nowt else, my nagging is always consistent :Hilarious


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> **cough cough* *
> 
> *@evel-lin: *Pippin (I think you might have just forgot to come back later :Shamefullyembarrased)
> *@jessicapeige: *Archer, Maddie
> ...


I'm still waiting for Bobs parcel. Would like to do them at the same time really.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rockdot said:


> I'm still waiting for Bobs parcel. Would like to do them at the same time really.


Have you been in touch with @BlueJay as we thought all the presents had arrived


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes, I'll mention it again niw though.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Our last post has just arrived, Bobs parcel wasn't with it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rockdot said:


> Our last post has just arrived, Bobs parcel wasn't with it.


Have you checked with neighbours, been to sorting office, checked with anyone you live with they haven't put it somewhere, etc ?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh no @rockdot 

@BlueJay said she hadn't been able to contact you but was pretty much sure both of yours would have arrived.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh no @rockdot
> 
> @BlueJay said she hadn't been able to contact you but was pretty much sure both of yours would have arrived.


Yeah, my Internet has been down for ages, bt messed up big time!! 
Trevors has been here for ages.

I've just done all the things Westie mum suggested. Post office said they can't help without tracking or proof of postage.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rockdot said:


> Yeah, my Internet has been down for ages, bt messed up big time!!
> Trevors has been here for ages.
> 
> I've just done all the things Westie mum suggested. Post office said they can't help without tracking or proof of postage.


I think @BlueJay is probably at work today but hopefully she will be able to obtain the tracking details off his secret santa when she sees this !


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh no, just when we thought they'd all arrived


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Yay I'm so excited! Two more sleeps (or only one for those of you opening tomorrow). I'm not Holly's not allowed to open hers until Xmas day.


One for me, I'm on a 12 hr night shift tonight. So no sleep for me until tomorrow night. Not sure how im going to stay awake late enough to put my daughters presents out :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Bob's was posted out first class on 5th
Buggering heck


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

There are still deliveries tomorrow, fingers crossed for you rockdot hope it turns up


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Bob's was posted out first class on 5th
> Buggering heck


Is there any tracking on it ?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Is there any tracking on it ?


There was tracking on Ted's - didn't help find the blumming thing tho :-(


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> There was tracking on Ted's - didn't help find the blumming thing tho :-(


Wasn't sure if it would say it's been delivered or returned to sorting office or something.

I know "signed for" has changed and doesn't now track the parcel at all. Literally shows that you've sent it at whichever post office and doesn't update again until it's received .... which is a bit pants tbh!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Wasn't sure if it would say it's been delivered or returned to sorting office or something.
> 
> I know "signed for" has changed and doesn't now track the parcel at all. Literally shows that you've sent it at whichever post office and doesn't update again until it's received .... which is a bit pants tbh!


Signed for does track it, to an extent. I use it for things I sell on eBay - it'll say if it's at the local sorting office at least, after they've attempted delivery


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Signed for does track it, to an extent. I use it for things I sell on eBay - it'll say if it's at the local sorting office at least, after they've attempted delivery


Sorry yes that's what I meant, it will say delivered, left with neighbours or returned to sorting office, etc but that's it. Doesn't update as it goes through royal mails network so until they attempt a delivery you have no idea where is it.

So in instances like this, it's of no use whatsoever


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dear Our SS, 

As I'm working all day today and tomorrow is hectic as we have to be dolled up & out the house by 11.30am :Shifty .. our pictures will arrive on PF on Boxing Day :Snaphappy so if you're watching out for us posting them, you can relax tomorrow :Smuggrin 

Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We've opened ours!! :Woot 

Rushed to upload everything to find the opening thread hasn't been posted yet :Hilarious 

But my lot loved everything they got & I even received a couple of nice gifts, so thankyou SS's x Think I've worked out both sets of clues


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> We've opened ours!! :Woot
> 
> Rushed to upload everything to find the opening thread hasn't been posted yet :Hilarious
> 
> But my lot loved everything they got & I even received a couple of nice gifts, so thankyou SS's x Think I've worked out both sets of clues


We did the same


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> We did the same


I'm so impatient now for the opening thread :Hilarious but I know @BlueJay is stuck working poor thing. I have to shoot out soon so will likely get my pics & vids uploaded tonight now.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas eve everyone! :Happy

We'll be opening today as well, so excited


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

We've opened too  I spent the weekend away from Tilly working so was too excited to wait any longer. I had to do it quickly as she can be food reactive as I'm now at my parents n Bella was been noisy but she will share them with her anyway.
Massive thank you to our SS we know who you are


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm so impatient now for the opening thread :Hilarious but I know @BlueJay is stuck working poor thing. I have to shoot out soon so will likely get my pics & vids uploaded tonight now.


I'm sure she'll do it just as soon as she has a mo. Very spoilt ginger critter here


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-17-let-er-rip.468269/


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

@rockdot, if nothing turns up still when post starts again and he doesn't mind things being late, Bob will get a belated emergency box


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> @rockdot, if nothing turns up still when post starts again and he doesn't mind things being late, Bob will get a belated emergency box


Oh lovely. Thank. 
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Photos will be up tommorow! Sorry they are so late SS but christmas has been crazy!

Thank you so much to both of you


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

We have opened ours and the emergency box (I'll be donating to the charity like stormythai did, it's such a good idea ) , they loved absolutely everything so thank you so much to their secret santas! I'll upload pictures today or tomorrow, it's just finding time at the moment with work being a PITA so sorry for taking a while


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Photos are now up


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

So sorry it's taking so long, I'll be uploading photos today as I FINALLY have a day off yay!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can we just start guessing our SS's in here @BlueJay? We've usually had the thread up & running by now.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

It seems to have lost its momentum this year. Still waiting for a few to post their pictures


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> It seems to have lost its momentum this year. Still waiting for a few to post their pictures


Really???? Thats over a week now.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> It seems to have lost its momentum this year. Still waiting for a few to post their pictures


Ah that's not fair, I know life gets busy etc but when we sign up to SS we all know the main part is dogs opening and their SS seeing the enjoyment! 
How many are still to post pics ? 
Have they been online since receiving? Hopefully nothing major has happened at home and they'll be on soon to put it right 

Maybe the 'rules' should be stricter next year.... I know I'm thinking of not taking part again as I'm not a 'frequent' poster anymore so I don't think it's fair on my SS... especially newer members who probably don't 'know' me at all  :Bag but who knows how this year will pan out! I may be an SS addict again by sign up in September :Woot :Smuggrin


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Is it fair to tag those we're waiting on? Even just to check they'e ok?

I agree it's best bit, seeing your ss open their present & thems the rules!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenKyzer said:


> Ah that's not fair, I know life gets busy etc but when we sign up to SS we all know the main part is dogs opening and their SS seeing the enjoyment!
> How many are still to post pics ?
> Have they been online since receiving? Hopefully nothing major has happened at home and they'll be on soon to put it right
> 
> Maybe the 'rules' should be stricter next year.... I know I'm thinking of not taking part again as I'm not a 'frequent' poster anymore so I don't think it's fair on my SS... especially newer members who probably don't 'know' me at all  :Bag but who knows how this year will pan out! I may be an SS addict again by sign up in September :Woot :Smuggrin


I'm actually thinking of not taking part either. Purely because I dont have Dexter full time, and dont want my sender to have to wait for me to have him to get pics - if for some reason I dont have him/ the SS gift on xmas eve etc.
Then the August thread rolls round....... and ohhhhh just cant help myself


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I'm actually thinking of not taking part either. Purely because I dont have Dexter full time, and dont want my sender to have to wait for me to have him to get pics - if for some reason I dont have him/ the SS gift on xmas eve etc.
> Then the August thread rolls round....... and ohhhhh just cant help myself


I'd say you were a frequent poster though - I always see you when I'm online! - so I'm sure your SS wouldn't mind waiting a day or 2  . Although I was a little anxious about posting on Boxing Day this year :Angelic


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think I would just open a guessing thread anyway for those of us that have posted. If it's left much longer people will forget about it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> It seems to have lost its momentum this year. Still waiting for a few to post their pictures


Who are we still waiting on? I agree though, the momentum has definitely been lacking this year. Then without a guessing thread too it's taken away some of the excitement too. Now half the posters who were not seen regularly before will never stop by to reveal their guesses.



JenKyzer said:


> Ah that's not fair, I know life gets busy etc but when we sign up to SS we all know the main part is dogs opening and their SS seeing the enjoyment!
> How many are still to post pics ?
> Have they been online since receiving? Hopefully nothing major has happened at home and they'll be on soon to put it right
> 
> Maybe the 'rules' should be stricter next year.... I know I'm thinking of not taking part again as I'm not a 'frequent' poster anymore so I don't think it's fair on my SS... especially newer members who probably don't 'know' me at all  :Bag but who knows how this year will pan out! I may be an SS addict again by sign up in September :Woot :Smuggrin


The rules were kind of stricter this year. It was compulsory to post opening pics for one.

I'd hate to see you not join in next year and the same with you @Lexiedhb! You're both one of the oldies of SS and it's nice to see the same regular faces each year


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I agree, the rules were made clear at the beginning and it doesn't take long to put some pictures up. It's a shame that people are having to wait to see their presents opened  

Maybe we should just have the guessing thread started.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The only member I can see who hasn't posted is @jessicapeige but she doesn't seem to have acknowledged receiving either  Hope everything is ok with her.

That said, very disappointing for their SS.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Who are we still waiting on? I agree though, the momentum has definitely been lacking this year. Then without a guessing thread too it's taken away some of the excitement too. Now half the posters who were not seen regularly before will never stop by to reveal their guesses.
> 
> The rules were kind of stricter this year. It was compulsory to post opening pics for one.
> 
> I'd hate to see you not join in next year and the same with you @Lexiedhb! You're both one of the oldies of SS and it's nice to see the same regular faces each year


Yeah I love doing it too, but it wouldnt be fair to my sender if pics were delayed for possibly weeks.......

Shall we just open a guessing thread and assume jessica has had a complete internet disaster????


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> The only member I can see who hasn't posted is @jessicapeige but she doesn't seem to have acknowledged receiving either  Hope everything is ok with her.
> 
> That said, very disappointing for their SS.


A little stalk shows she hasn't posted on the forum since Sept? But was online last Wednesday... :Bag so like you say, nothing to say she has received, unless something's happened and she's not ended up playing but only BlueJay knows ... who knows! Hopefully there's an explanation & we can start guessing soon


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Yeah I love doing it too, but it wouldnt be fair to my sender if pics were delayed for possibly weeks.......
> 
> Shall we just open a guessing thread and assume jessica has had a complete internet disaster????


I think most members would understand though a delay in your circumstances and it's not as if you'd just up sticks and not tell anyone either. I know I have no issue waiting for other people's pics, especially from 'known' regulars who have explained why.

I think we should start a guessing thread, yeah  Hope BlueJay understands.



JenKyzer said:


> A little stalk shows she hasn't posted on the forum since Sept? But was online last Wednesday... :Bag so like you say, nothing to say she has received, unless something's happened and she's not ended up playing but only BlueJay knows ... who knows! Hopefully there's an explanation & we can start guessing soon


Hmm odd. Unless she has just let @BlueJay know she received etc or as you say wasn't playing anymore for whatever reason.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I haven't seen my ss open their yet either but they did post to say they'd received..


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> The only member I can see who hasn't posted is @jessicapeige but she doesn't seem to have acknowledged receiving either  Hope everything is ok with her.
> 
> That said, very disappointing for their SS.


@jessicapeige plus @Firefly13 and the remaining photos from @Spidei I think.

Jessica was definitely still playing, just hasn't posted.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

MaggiesMom said:


> I haven't seen my ss open their yet either but they did post to say they'd received..


ompus ** crosses off @MaggiesMom as possible SS suspect from unsolved clue ** ompus ... :Smug:Smuggrin


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> @jessicapeige plus @Firefly13 and the remaining photos from @Spidei I think.
> 
> Jessica was definitely still playing, just hasn't posted.


Just trawled through the opening thread & saw that @Firefly13 was missing too, yes. Thought @Spidei had uploaded all of hers yesterday.

C'mon guys!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm another for saying can we just have the guessing thread please. 
Otherwise not many are going to bother guessing and that's all part of the fun. 
It just feels like it's all come to a grinding holt this year.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry if my posts earlier where a bit short, was back to work today and I could not get to sleep last night so was absolutely shattered when I had to get up after literally shutting my eyes and opening them again all night long 

@Lexiedhb i don't think anyone would mind in your circumstance and tbh, if you knew you didn't have Dex for Christmas, you can always open them early 

@JenKyzer I know your not online as much as the rest of us, but you'd be missed if you didn't play. I loved buying for Kyzer last year 

I don't know why this years ended up feeling so very different to others. I think it's been quite stressful for Bluejay behind the scenes. Hopefully it won't have put her off from doing it next year! Haven't seen her online much so maybe she's poorly.

I feel bad for the people playing first time this year as feel they've missed the usual buzz of it all


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Sorry if my posts earlier where a bit short, was back to work today and I could not get to sleep last night so was absolutely shattered when I had to get up after literally shutting my eyes and opening them again all night long
> 
> @Lexiedhb i don't think anyone would mind in your circumstance and tbh, if you knew you didn't have Dex for Christmas, you can always open them early
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm feeling for bluejay too....... I think we should make the last posting date earlier next year so it's not a manic rush if people haven't received the week before Xmas - with royal mail being super bogged down around that time.....


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Yeah I'm feeling for bluejay too....... I think we should make the last posting date earlier next year so it's not a manic rush if people haven't received the week before Xmas - with royal mail being super bogged down around that time.....


I think by the first week of Dec would be fine as the deadline. After all, we were all super keen and got started really early so we might as well finish early too!

Hopefully people have just been away visiting family or something. Though it's easy to pop online and just post a quick message saying you'll be late posting pics.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm sorry it's taken me a while to upload, I've been stuck in work loads the past few weeks as been training for a new position and I do honestly forget when I have a spare moment  I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached at the moment. 
Will upload Echo's and Riley's now, again really sorry.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Spidei said:


> I'm sorry it's taken me a while to upload, I've been stuck in work loads the past few weeks as been training for a new position and I do honestly forget when I have a spare moment  I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached at the moment.
> Will upload Echo's and Riley's now, again really sorry.


But @Spidei you have uploaded Taza's unwrapping! You have been on and posted pics so we know you're not AWOL.
We just want to get on and start guessing our SS!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I'm just being sensitive, I do feel bad for not uploading quick enough though  
It's been lovely and relaxing to actually sit down and have a good look through all the photos everyone's posted


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Is @Blue Jay ok as she hasn't been on for a few days either, it all seems to have become a slightly damp squib this year, which is very sad


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Is @Blue Jay ok as she hasn't been on for a few days either, it all seems to have become a slightly damp squib this year, which is very sad


Looks like she was last on Saturday.
Hopefully she is just busy.

I agree that this years SS has become a slightly damp squid


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm just going to guess in here whilst we wait for @BlueJay as it may be she wouldn't want us to start a thread until she's back.

Missy & Ty's clue was "from ? and the spiders from mars" which instantly made me think David Bowie and in turn Ziggy Stardust, so @ZiggyB are you our SS?  If I have this wrong I have no idea! 

Cash's clue was so cute. It was a bandana with sheep on that looked like our SS apparently and again, instantly we thought of little lambykins @AmyRedd's Ted? :Woot

Hope we're right!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't know who Ty's SS was but I think George's parcel was from @BlueJay cos I recognised the writing on @StormyThai 's emergency parcel.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm just going to guess in here whilst we wait for @BlueJay as it may be she wouldn't want us to start a thread until she's back.
> 
> Missy & Ty's clue was "from ? and the spiders from mars" which instantly made me think David Bowie and in turn Ziggy Stardust, so @ZiggyB are you our SS?  If I have this wrong I have no idea!
> 
> ...


Got it in one

I hope the bandana fits! I ordered large based on his neck size but then when it came I was like hmm that doesn't seem big enough 

My SS is apparently "tiny and black & white". Based on that and the fact I have the added advantage of knowing where my parcel came from hahaa I'm going to guess it is @Animallover26 's Bungo?

I only joined SS this year after being jealous of everyone participating last year. It hasn't quite gone as I expected with Teds parcel going missing. Thanks to my lovely SS he didn't go without one but I'm not sure I'll be trusting Royal Mail with my SS parcel if I join again seen as another one went missing as well!! I think I'll send mine with a different courier!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Got it in one
> 
> I hope the bandana fits! I ordered large based on his neck size but then when it came I was like hmm that doesn't seem big enough
> 
> ...


Yay! :Woot The bandana is a little small but just doable I think. It was a super cute clue idea 

I need to know where you got the bungee fluffy tug toy too. Cash adores it! He likes trying to de-fluff the fluff but I'm using it for training sessions only at the mo.

Thanks so much for all the well thought out gifts & my lovely chocs 

I've not personally had a bad experience with Royal Mail but I know some members use MyHermes and rate them better.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry guys, I've not been in a particularly Christmassy mood this year either - all full of excitement in August, but tailed off nearer the big day 

I'll guess....

Beau's SS was @MontyMaude 's Hilde ;pictorial clues re Saints (who actually wrote some pretty accurate treatises on Medicine and physiology in the 12th century - so good pick  ) and film stars (I had to google )

Kahn's SS was @Firefly13 's Loki and Freyja; clues about Mischief and Love sending a parcel that was as heavy as both of them put together!

Sam's SS is a little bit of a punt. I'm guessing @shadowmare 's Axel Clue was about Sam's recent visit to Scotland, this dog's home country and signed 'wee man' which is a Glasgow reference... I think Axel lives near Glasgow? (I may be wildly out here, but it's the best I've got  )


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Okedokey I reckon Dexters' SS was @Firefly13 Quinn
Who I reckon we seriously need to see more of - had to do a whole load of stalking!!

Something about being half of batmans mates girlfriend - and the same wrapping paper as Tyton's Kahn.....


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Okedokey I reckon Dexters' SS was @Firefly13 Quinn
> Who I reckon we seriously need to see more of - had to do a whole load of stalking!!
> 
> Something about being half of batmans mates girlfriend - and the same wrapping paper as Tyton's Kahn.....


I'd also spotted the similarity of wrapping paper so thought it was a multi-dog player lol (after 4 very similar parcels and clues and human gifts last year, I tried to mix it up a bit more with my boys' sending parcels to further confuse folks..... )


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I'm going to guess too. I was stumped when i read it in the morning and rather randomly decided to see if the first letter of each line made a name. Which it did. So I'm hoping I'm right was Apollo's SS @Biffo 's Nellie?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I'd also spotted the similarity of wrapping paper so thought it was a multi-dog player lol (after 4 very similar parcels and clues and human gifts last year, I tried to mix it up a bit more with my boys' sending parcels to further confuse folks..... )


Was Kahn all glittery sparkly afterwards????


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Tyton said:


> Sorry guys, I've not been in a particularly Christmassy mood this year either - all full of excitement in August, but tailed off nearer the big day
> 
> I'll guess....
> 
> Beau's SS was @MontyMaude 's Hilde ;pictorial clues re Saints (who actually wrote some pretty accurate treatises on Medicine and physiology in the 12th century - so good pick  ) and film stars (I had to google )


She was Indeed Beau's SS  Ooh didn't know about the medicine and physiology thing interesting - or should just try and blag it  I hope Beau liked his gifts, and I was pleased his bandana fitted him as it seemed huge compared to the ones I make for my two but I was doubting the sizing completely so erred on the larger side :Hilarious


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok. so my guesses would be that Hilde SS was @Hanwombat's Io, and was confused as nothing was labeled as a clue in Hector's box but I wondered if the Holly Tinsel Garland was a clue which would possibly lead me to believe it could have been @VickynHolly's Holly maybe ???


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> She was Indeed Beau's SS  Ooh didn't know about the medicine and physiology thing interesting - or should just try and blag it  I hope Beau liked his gifts, and I was pleased his bandana fitted him as it seemed huge compared to the ones I make for my two but I was doubting the sizing completely so erred on the larger side :Hilarious


The bandana was ginormous... but brilliant! it fits him lovely and perfect for colour too  He's a wee bit nervous of the space lobber (My Beau is just a big softy really lol) but he had a whale of a time with the balls - I've shut the other two out a few times and just randomly bounced and thrown the balls around the room for Beau (he won't play if Sam is around as he gets scared) and he's pounced and pranced about with them. We even won a rosette in an online show of him wearing his bandana choosing a sweetie out of his bag of treats - the gift that keeps on giving  , Thank you again x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Was Kahn all glittery sparkly afterwards????


Hard to see under all the fluff - but he did have a glittery nose from him trying to steal my chocolate teddies


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Got it in one
> 
> I hope the bandana fits! I ordered large based on his neck size but then when it came I was like hmm that doesn't seem big enough
> 
> ...


Sorry, no, not Bungo.

My SS clue said that the dogs name is the same as a fish's but only better and about changing one letter, so I'm going to guess @BlueJay's Rory are you Bungos SS? (I thought Rory = Dory)


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly's SS is @Hanwombat Bigby loved the clue plus I follow your buisness fb page too so that n the big nose gave it away. Thank you so much for all Tilly's treats she loves them all. Still to test the furry ears thou as they will be an outdoor treat


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> She was Indeed Beau's SS  Ooh didn't know about the medicine and physiology thing interesting - or should just try and blag it  I hope Beau liked his gifts, and I was pleased his bandana fitted him as it seemed huge compared to the ones I make for my two but I was doubting the sizing completely so erred on the larger side :Hilarious


Yes, it was Holly.
She hopes Hector loves his toys, and enjoys squeaking them. She sure does


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Think are SS was Zeus @RottieMummy?. Needed help with the clue #google 

I have no idea about the other one. Likes a second dinner?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hoping that Nooka's SS was @PawsOnMe ?!?! The handmade card gave it away  Love all the handmade bits, she's still wearing her pretty collar.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> Sorry, no, not Bungo.
> 
> My SS clue said that the dogs name is the same as a fish's but only better and about changing one letter, so I'm going to guess @BlueJay's Rory are you Bungos SS? (I thought Rory = Dory)


Ahh I was so sure as I saw you had a lot of posts about the place my parcel came from!

So now I'm going to guess @Firedog 's Sparkle? I feel terrible if it is as I think you said you've had a parcel go missing before?! :Arghh


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yay! :Woot The bandana is a little small but just doable I think. It was a super cute clue idea
> 
> I need to know where you got the bungee fluffy tug toy too. Cash adores it! He likes trying to de-fluff the fluff but I'm using it for training sessions only at the mo.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome! Haha I found it hard buying for a big dog as Ted is so small and skinny!

The tug was from Tug e nuff. Ted has quite a few of their things and they're always well made and good for training so I thought Cash might enjoy it  I tried to get one to colour co ordinate with him haha


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We didn't get a clue in ours so no idea 
Although @Spidei had the same box and blankie so it must have come from a multi dog household


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

VickynHolly said:


> Yes, it was Holly.
> She hopes Hector loves his toys, and enjoys squeaking them. She sure does


He loves all his toys thank you and has driven us completely potty squeaking them all the livelong day and night


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> Hoping that Nooka's SS was @PawsOnMe ?!?! The handmade card gave it away  Love all the handmade bits, she's still wearing her pretty collar.


Haha yes it was us  I'm really bad at thinking of clues so thought I'd just do the card :Shy I loved seeing the pictures and I'm so pleased you both like the gifts :Happy


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm hoping I've got this right and my SS was @Lexiedhb Captain Ginger?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

AmyRedd said:


> Ahh I was so sure as I saw you had a lot of posts about the place my parcel came from!
> 
> So now I'm going to guess @Firedog 's Sparkle? I feel terrible if it is as I think you said you've had a parcel go missing before?! :Arghh


Sorry not Sparkle.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Biffo's Nellie was Pebbles Secret Santa.

Rottiemummy's Zeus was Starla's.

Animallover26 was Luna's Secret Santa.

Was Nettles with Pheobe Sparkle's Secret Santa?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Apollo2012 said:


> Ok I'm going to guess too. I was stumped when i read it in the morning and rather randomly decided to see if the first letter of each line made a name. Which it did. So I'm hoping I'm right was Apollo's SS @Biffo 's Nellie?


Yes!

Sorry Firedog - keep guessing!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Firedog said:


> I think Biffo's Nellie was Pebbles Secret Santa.
> 
> Rottiemummy's Zeus was Starla's.
> 
> ...


Yes Bungo was Luna's SS


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Firedog said:


> Sorry not Sparkle.


Oh my god haha I thought I had an advantage knowing where my parcel came from but apparently everyone lives there and has a black and white dog :Hilarious

Another guess @Amelia66 's Scully? :Wacky


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Henrik's SS was lovely Samuel, thank you @Tyton he loved everything, especially the turkey thing.

Nellies took me a bit longer to work out, but I'm pretty sure it was Kyzer @JenKyzer, thank you very much, she loves the rabbit ears, and the pink hedgehog, she carries it around with just its face sticking out!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Haha yes it was us  I'm really bad at thinking of clues so thought I'd just do the card :Shy I loved seeing the pictures and I'm so pleased you both like the gifts :Happy


It was fab! Love the paw decoration too. The tree is still up so it's still on display. Have attached my fave clicker to the lanyard for now 
Ropey armed reindeer who lost an antler is Nooka's fave.

Fly (lurcher) stole the squeaky chicken and although it no longer squeaks he still delights in chewing it and throwing it around! Silly boy.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Oh my god haha I thought I had an advantage knowing where my parcel came from but apparently everyone lives there and has a black and white dog :Hilarious
> 
> Another guess @Amelia66 's Scully? :Wacky


I'm upset my 'tiny' Black and White Dog; Kahn hasn't made it into your shortlist  (it isn't us btw; just messing as I realised I too have a b+w dog!)


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I'm upset my 'tiny' Black and White Dog; Kahn hasn't made it into your shortlist  (it isn't us btw; just messing as I realised I too have a b+w dog!)


If you lived within the catchment area my parcel originated from then I would've considered it was you trying to mess with my mind!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm hoping I've got this right and my SS was @Lexiedhb Captain Ginger?


Bingo!!!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Henrik's SS was lovely Samuel, thank you @Tyton he loved everything, especially the turkey thing.


I'm glad he likes everything  (the cryptic part of the clue was a lovely silver hanging decoration of a BRT I found at a champ show all the way up in Scotland, carried it safely back home, kept it safe and secure for 3 weeks then Sam pinched it and chewed it beyond all recognition - so he owes you an apology hug! x)


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> It was fab! Love the paw decoration too. The tree is still up so it's still on display. Have attached my fave clicker to the lanyard for now
> Ropey armed reindeer who lost an antler is Nooka's fave.
> 
> Fly (lurcher) stole the squeaky chicken and although it no longer squeaks he still delights in chewing it and throwing it around! Silly boy.


Aw that's so lovely to know  I might have kinda stalked your posts looking for ideas (sorry! :Bag:Lurking) and saw one about you losing clickers so thought a lanyard might be handy as I know it's saved me hunting for my clickers.
Glad Nooka likes the reindeer, Izzy thought that one and the pink snake was hers when she came to my room and tried stealing them xD. 
Hope you've had a lovely Christmas and a happy new year to you too


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Biffo said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sorry Firedog - keep guessing!


Now I'm really stumped. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

AmyRedd said:


> Oh my god haha I thought I had an advantage knowing where my parcel came from but apparently everyone lives there and has a black and white dog :Hilarious
> 
> Another guess @Amelia66 's Scully? :Wacky


I don't have a black and white dog anyway. Sparkle is tri colour.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Bingo!!!!


Yay! Thank you so much! You spoilt them rotten and I've never seen them so torn between which toy to play with . Each toy is absoultely loved and they all still squeak!! :Shifty... Jasper loves the flamingo, and the snake is great for tossing around and playing tug with.

Izzy is really good at the puzzle game and she adores the bubbles and turns into a little crocodile when we play with them :Hilariousthe dragon and the fox are firm favourites for her, she loves shaking and 'killing' them. 

Thank you for my elephant bookmark too, it's gorgeous  x

Thank you and I hope you had a great Christmas and a happy new year :Happy x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Aw that's so lovely to know  I might have kinda stalked your posts looking for ideas (sorry! :Bag:Lurking) and saw one about you losing clickers so thought a lanyard might be handy as I know it's saved me hunting for my clickers.
> Glad Nooka likes the reindeer, Izzy thought that one and the pink snake was hers when she came to my room and tried stealing them xD.
> Hope you've had a lovely Christmas and a happy new year to you too


Haha the snake is fab, been looking for one for a while but they were always sold out!
I think stalking posts is the the norm for SS!
Hope you had a great Xmas and have a super 2018!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm a little stumped with ours. The clues were

1. Serious Moonlight tour 1983
2. The clue is not in the brown eye

I've narrowed it down, but not totally sure who it is. First guess is @StormyThai Thai?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I think ..... (I'm so hoping I'm right otherwise I have no other ideas lol)

Oscar's SS was the 'tiny black and white' :Hilarious Kahn @Tyton

Lucy's SS was @Firedog Sparkle

Poppy's SS was @JenKyzer Billy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Yay! Thank you so much! You spoilt them rotten and I've never seen them so torn between which toy to play with . Each toy is absoultely loved and they all still squeak!! :Shifty... Jasper loves the flamingo, and the snake is great for tossing around and playing tug with.
> 
> Izzy is really good at the puzzle game and she adores the bubbles and turns into a little crocodile when we play with them :Hilariousthe dragon and the fox are firm favourites for her, she loves shaking and 'killing' them.
> 
> ...


More than welcome lovely. Glad they enjoyed everything


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Firedog said:


> I don't have a black and white dog anyway. Sparkle is tri colour.


I thought this but she was my last option before I had another snoop and realised it could be Scully  I am not doing well hahaha potentially my SS could have even been on holiday and posted it from there so maybe I shouldn't be basing it on where they live!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I'm a little stumped with ours. The clues were
> 
> 1. Serious Moonlight tour 1983
> 2. The clue is not in the brown eye
> ...


Your first guess is correct


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I think ..... (I'm so hoping I'm right otherwise I have no other ideas lol)
> 
> Oscar's SS was the 'tiny black and white' :Hilarious Kahn @Tyton


Yup; It amused me that of my three and your three, the 2 'cowardly lions' were matched up together. (have you ANY idea how rare it is to find a dog toy that does NOT squeak!!  Hope Kahn managed to sniff out some alternatives that weren't too scary)


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't find the card that had our clue in it. But my first thought when I read it was @Dogloverlou 's Cash.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Your first guess is correct


Yay! Thanks so much for her stuff! She loves all of it (as I'm sure you could tell in the video!) but particularly likes the ball with legs. She literally carries it around with her everywhere and constantly squeaks it! I threw away the wrapper so can't remember what make it was, but would be interested to know if you can remember.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

AmyRedd said:


> I thought this but she was my last option before I had another snoop and realised it could be Scully  I am not doing well hahaha potentially my SS could have even been on holiday and posted it from there so maybe I shouldn't be basing it on where they live!


What about tiny little Oliver?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Sairy said:


> What about tiny little Oliver?


Based on my snooping I don't think he lives where Bluejay said my parcel was sent from..... but he would be my next guess after Scully haha


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Yup; It amused me that of my three and your three, the 2 'cowardly lions' were matched up together. (have you ANY idea how rare it is to find a dog toy that does NOT squeak!!  Hope Kahn managed to sniff out some alternatives that weren't too scary)


You have no idea how many hours I spend in pet shops squeezing toys :Hilarious

You did fantastically well, thank you so much for everything :Kiss .... His favourites are the reindeer, the newspaper (I found them somewhere recently and brought a huge stack of them, he adores them!) and the yellow star with the hat on. He hasn't let go of it since he opened it ..... he's currently sleeping on it to stop the girls touching it lol

Poppy has claimed the elephant and she lets Oscar use a corner of the blanket !

Your card was lovely .... thankfully OH guessed the clue, I had no idea :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

S.crane said:


> I can't find the card that had our clue in it. But my first thought when I read it was @Dogloverlou 's Cash.


You got it, yep 

I was actually worried afterwards that I made the clues to difficult, but the last one I think it was if you put the words in Google would show results to his breed so it just took a little bit of research on your end lol.

Hope Loki liked everything


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> You're very welcome! Haha I found it hard buying for a big dog as Ted is so small and skinny!
> 
> The tug was from Tug e nuff. Ted has quite a few of their things and they're always well made and good for training so I thought Cash might enjoy it  I tried to get one to colour co ordinate with him haha


Yeah it can be quite a challenge shopping for a totally different size dog than you're used to lol.

I thought the toy might have been from tug-e-nuff  We love their stuff too and I've wanted to get a fluffy tug for ages, so thank you! You did pretty well with the colours I love it!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

VickynHolly said:


> Think are SS was Zeus @RottieMummy?. Needed help with the clue #google
> 
> I have no idea about the other one. Likes a second dinner?


Nope wasn't me sorry!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've already guessed on the main thread as didn't know we normally have a separate thread but I think my SS was @Westie Mum


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Firedog said:


> I think Biffo's Nellie was Pebbles Secret Santa.
> 
> Rottiemummy's Zeus was Starla's.
> 
> ...


Yep I was Starla's. I totally underestimated how small she is as well being used to big dogs and her toy is almost as big as her! Whoops, hope she likes it anyway x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> You have no idea how many hours I spend in pet shops squeezing toys :Hilarious


You can get medication for things like that!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyRedd said:


> Oh my god haha I thought I had an advantage knowing where my parcel came from but apparently everyone lives there and has a black and white dog :Hilarious
> 
> Another guess @Amelia66 's Scully? :Wacky


It was Scully 

I am so so sorry that your parcel was lost  then to have Royal Mail tell me it could take up to 10 working days for it to be delivered!! You have no idea how stressful the wait was 

I hope he liked all of his gifts regardless, we couldnt let him go without!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

was noodles @Firedog Starla?

Sullys was more tricky and i was wondering if it was @Tyton Kahn?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

RottieMummy said:


> I've already guessed on the main thread as didn't know we normally have a separate thread but I think my SS was @Westie Mum


Nope 



Sairy said:


> You can get medication for things like that!


Ha-ha indeed !



Amelia66 said:


> It was Scully
> 
> I am so so sorry that your parcel was lost  then to have Royal Mail tell me it could take up to 10 working days for it to be delivered!! You have no idea how stressful the wait was
> 
> I hope he liked all of his gifts regardless, we couldnt let him go without!


Oh @Amelia66 i felt so sorry for you when the parcel you sent hadn't turned up, talk about stressful :Wideyed although obviously I didn't know it was you at the time, but every day I kept hoping it would show up. Nightmare for you


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well here goes my clue was this jig saw puzzle that I had to put together to reveal the clue :-









Now I am not 100% sure especially as @RottieMummy thinks the person is one of hers
Buuuut thanks to my friend Google I think it may be @Nettles and Phoebe
Sorry SS if I am wrong I have No idea

sorry don't know what happened there seem to have posted multiple pics


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> It was Scully
> 
> I am so so sorry that your parcel was lost  then to have Royal Mail tell me it could take up to 10 working days for it to be delivered!! You have no idea how stressful the wait was
> 
> I hope he liked all of his gifts regardless, we couldnt let him go without!


Yaay!

Thank you so much! He loved everything! I really like the elephant but he really likes the cow and the moustache (which he keeps squeaking repeatedly)

It's such a shame the first parcel got lost! Have they given you any further updates in it? Really lovely of you to send another one out, we both really appreciate it especially as he'd been really ill before Christmas so it cheered us both up


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I think Biffo's Nellie was Pebbles Secret Santa.
> 
> Rottiemummy's Zeus was Starla's.
> 
> ...


Sorry, not Phoebe 


Rosie64 said:


> Well here goes my clue was this jig saw puzzle that I had to put together to reveal the clue :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding, we have a winner  Yes Phoebe was Chips Secret Santa.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure @Tyton 's Beau was Phoebes SS? I really enjoyed working out the clue


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Ding ding ding, we have a winner  Yes Phoebe was Chips Secret Santa.


Thank goodness for that lol, thank you so much he loved everything and the monkey is 
the only soft toy that he has ever had that he hasn't ripped apart in a day 
he carries it around and cuddles it when he sleeps on his lovely new blankie 
And I love a nice cup of T in my nice , large Pug Mug 
Thank you so much from both Chip and myself


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank goodness for that lol, thank you so much he loved everything and the monkey is
> the only soft toy that he has ever had that he hasn't ripped apart in a day
> he carries it around and cuddles it when he sleeps on his lovely new blankie
> And I love a nice cup of T in my nice , large Pug Mug
> Thank you so much from both Chip and myself


You're both very welcome. Glad Chip enjoyed his pressies.
I have a bit of a story about the mug though.. I sent my OH out with a photo of the mug he was supposed to get. They didn't have it in stock, so he returned with the biggest, heaviest pug mug I've ever seen in my life  Surprised you haven't hurt your wrist trying to pick it up


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Yay! Thanks so much for her stuff! She loves all of it (as I'm sure you could tell in the video!) but particularly likes the ball with legs. She literally carries it around with her everywhere and constantly squeaks it! I threw away the wrapper so can't remember what make it was, but would be interested to know if you can remember.


I LOVED watching her open her gifts, she is such a sweatheart 
Thai adores those balls as well (although the squeak doesn't last long after being drowned in bulldog slobber lol) so really glad she thinks they are fab too 

They are the JW Pet Company Good Cuz dog toy, you can get them almost anywhere @Sairy


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sorry Firedog - keep guessing!


Aww yay glad i was right. Thank you so much he loves everything. Especially the blue squeaky bear though its half destroyed but it still squeaks so he's constantly throwing it around :Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Surprised you haven't hurt your wrist trying to pick it up


Lol it is rather heavy when full and I do have to use both hands but I love it, I can have a nice decent sized cup of T now
instead of having to put kettle on twice so in fact you are also saving me money on electric


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Yes Bungo was Luna's SS


Thank you for the presents.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I think ..... (I'm so hoping I'm right otherwise I have no other ideas lol)
> 
> Oscar's SS was the 'tiny black and white' :Hilarious Kahn @Tyton
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I'm pretty sure @Tyton 's Beau was Phoebes SS? I really enjoyed working out the clue


Yup; Beau was Phoebe's. Had a wee panic when you said in the opening thread you knew the household but not the dog, but thought I'd put in some Beau-specific references 

That's all three of my boys guessed easily, might have to make the clues harder next year


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

RottieMummy said:


> Yep I was Starla's. I totally underestimated how small she is as well being used to big dogs and her toy is almost as big as her! Whoops, hope she likes it anyway x


Yes, she like it very much, so much that she's almost taken the top of the head off it. The venison sausages are going down a treat. She still runs round and plays with the toy, she might be tiny but she's quite tough.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Thank you for the presents.


Your very welcome. 
Hope the treats were OK?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> was noodles @Firedog Starla?
> 
> Sullys was more tricky and i was wondering if it was @Tyton Kahn?


Sorry, no Kahn had WestieMum's Oscar and has already been guessed (think one of mine had Scully last year though.....you using the right year's clues? lol)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> was noodles @Firedog Starla?
> 
> Sullys was more tricky and i was wondering if it was @Tyton Kahn?


Yes. I am now wondering if Khan was Sparkle's Secret Santa.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> No.


What is Pebbles ?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Your very welcome.
> Hope the treats were OK?


Yes, treats are great and being enjoyed by all.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Yes, treats are great and being enjoyed by all.


Great


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> What is Pebbles ?


She's is slim and little and looks like Lucy......at least from the front.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Yes. I am now wondering if Khan was Sparkle's Secret Santa.


Nope, sorry not Kahn


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> Tilly's SS is @Hanwombat Bigby loved the clue plus I follow your buisness fb page too so that n the big nose gave it away. Thank you so much for all Tilly's treats she loves them all. Still to test the furry ears thou as they will be an outdoor treat


You're most welcome


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> What is Pebbles ?





Firedog said:


> She's is slim and little and looks like Lucy......at least from the front.


LOL typo ! :Hilarious I know WHAT Pretty Pebbles is :Shamefullyembarrased

I meant WAS it Pebbles .... was Lucy's SS Pebbles ?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Nope, sorry not Kahn


This is bad.....if I put the clue up and start guessing I'm probably going to offend about fifteen people.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> LOL typo !
> 
> I meant WAS it Pebbles .... was Lucy's SS Pebbles ?


Yes, was really pleased to get her.......ssshhh, don't tell anyone but she is my pf favourite. I notice Lucy has some spots, are they naughty spots? was Lucy Sparkle's Secret Santa?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im guessing Bigby's to be @Biffo Nellie? And Io and Fsmo @Animallover26 Bungo?

Im crap lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Ok. so my guesses would be that Hilde SS was @Hanwombat's Io, and was confused as nothing was labeled as a clue in Hector's box but I wondered if the Holly Tinsel Garland was a clue which would possibly lead me to believe it could have been @VickynHolly's Holly maybe ???


Correct


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Im guessing Bigby's to be @Biffo Nellie? And Io and Fsmo @Animallover26 Bungo?
> 
> Im crap lol


Sorry, no.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sorry Firedog - keep guessing!


Okay.. not Bigbys then hmm haha


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Gahhhhh

Okay Io and Fsmo @sesmo Opie?

Hmmm lemme think for Bigby


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

@Biffo Henke?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> Yes, was really pleased to get her.......ssshhh, don't tell anyone but she is my pf favourite. I notice Lucy has some spots, are they naughty spots? was Lucy Sparkle's Secret Santa?


Phew! Glad it was one of yours, or I had no idea otherwise !

She LOVES the blanket! The octopus is a big hit too, she won't let the others near it lol. Thank you ever so much for our lovely gifts aswell. The Westie key ring and little plaque are super cute :Kiss

Just taken this photo for you, she's snoring behind my head on the back of the sofa 










Lucy wasn't Sparkles secret santa no ..... she may have been one of yours though


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> Gahhhhh
> 
> Okay Io and Fsmo @sesmo Opie?
> 
> Hmmm lemme think for Bigby


Yep, you're right  Loved the pics of them opening them.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Ok so my ss is never going to guess us because....

I just found my clue under the sofa 
I thought I had put it in the parcel but obviously not :Banghead

I have NO idea who bought for Maggie but the clue in the card read:
'My time in la la land was definiely a mistake!' 
I don't think I know this member well enough to work that out?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I do have a second guess lined up but am going to go for my first one- my clue was that you come as a pair and I've gotten for one of you before. This was my 6th year doing secret santa on here so I can't really remember everyone I've had haha 

I'm going to guess @Dogloverlou with Tyler and Missy. Fingers crossed


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I do have a second guess lined up but am going to go for my first one- my clue was that you come as a pair and I've gotten for one of you before. This was my 6th year doing secret santa on here so I can't really remember everyone I've had haha
> 
> I'm going to guess @Dogloverlou with Tyler and Missy. Fingers crossed


Ding, ding, ding!  Yep, it was Missy & Ty. You had Ty I think 2 years ago now but I did think it might be a tad difficult remembering everyone you've had lol. Sorry


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ding, ding, ding!  Yep, it was Missy & Ty. You had Ty I think 2 years ago now but I did think it might be a tad difficult remembering everyone you've had lol. Sorry


Haha, the clue was great  Thank you so much for everything, it was much appreciated


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Haha, the clue was great  Thank you so much for everything, it was much appreciated


You're very welcome  I loved your pics/vid.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Nope
> 
> Ha-ha indeed !
> 
> Oh @Amelia66 i felt so sorry for you when the parcel you sent hadn't turned up, talk about stressful :Wideyed although obviously I didn't know it was you at the time, but every day I kept hoping it would show up. Nightmare for you


I was so sure! Right back to the drawing board it is!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Yup; Beau was Phoebe's. Had a wee panic when you said in the opening thread you knew the household but not the dog, but thought I'd put in some Beau-specific references
> 
> That's all three of my boys guessed easily, might have to make the clues harder next year


I'd just read through it quickly before posting and it was the line about "two ferries" that pointed me to your big lads. When I read it properly, the "water dog" eliminated Sam.. but you threw me a curveball when you said you don't score high on rally.. and I know Beau is fab at rally  I remembered you telling me about NQ'ing with Kahn once when you hugged him before putting the lead back on, so I was swaying between the two.. Then the penny dropped with "belle of the ball"  I absolutely loved working out your clue.

Thank you so so much for Phoebes pressies. The box was like a tardis :Jawdrop More and more just kept appearing from it! She was well and truly spoilt rotten. She absolutely loved every single one of them too, especially poor Santa. She even took his tattered face and one of his feet to my sisters on Boxing Day  And the bags of natural treats are a HUGE hit.

Very impressed with the cross stitch owl too. As someone who's been cross stitching for years and only finished three projects  I know how much work went into it.

I was really dreading Christmas this year without my mum, but your parcel cheered me up so, so much. Huge thank you's xo


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> I LOVED watching her open her gifts, she is such a sweatheart
> Thai adores those balls as well (although the squeak doesn't last long after being drowned in bulldog slobber lol) so really glad she thinks they are fab too
> 
> They are the JW Pet Company Good Cuz dog toy, you can get them almost anywhere @Sairy


Ah lovely Thanks! Holly's still squeaks at the moment, but I suspect it may go at some point. She is a sweetie, bless her. As you may have noticed the ginger ninjas had to come and investigate the present opening too


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Phew! Glad it was one of yours, or I had no idea otherwise !
> 
> She LOVES the blanket! The octopus is a big hit too, she won't let the others near it lol. Thank you ever so much for our lovely gifts aswell. The Westie key ring and little plaque are super cute :Kiss
> 
> ...


The octopus I bought at a show in Wales. I took it home and left it in my show rucksack on top of the freezer. Naughty Sparkle jumped up and pulled rucksack down and with the help of Pebbles went in and pulled out the carrier bag with octopus in and helped themselves to the toy. Next show I went and bought them one, put it somewhere and haven't seen it since. Her majesty had to have a blanket. I thought the Westie key ring would have been a bit bigger was a little annoyed it was so tiny. Okay was Lucy Pebbles Secret Santa? if so the clue really baffles me.
Just been and looked at the start of the I have mine thread and was just thinking how nice Lucy's paper goes with her merle patches.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Correct


Hurrah, thank you very much, we, well I very much loved the very cute card


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Is Spidei's Taza Sparkle's Secret Santa.?

Try saying that after a few pints, a right tongue twister.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> @Biffo Henke?


Nope!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> The octopus I bought at a show in Wales. I took it home and left it in my show rucksack on top of the freezer. Naughty Sparkle jumped up and pulled rucksack down and with the help of Pebbles went in and pulled out the carrier bag with octopus in and helped themselves to the toy. Next show I went and bought them one, put it somewhere and haven't seen it since. Her majesty had to have a blanket. I thought the Westie key ring would have been a bit bigger was a little annoyed it was so tiny. Okay was Lucy Pebbles Secret Santa? if so the clue really baffles me.
> Just been and looked at the start of the I have mine thread and was just thinking how nice Lucy's paper goes with her merle patches.


I love the key ring, it's cute  I hope your octopus turns up soon!

Lucy was Pebbles secret santa  which is very spooky that they had each other and brought each other the same blanket :Jawdrop I hope Pebbles is enjoying hers as much as Lucy lol

The clue ..... blame my OH ! You'd need to image search on goggle to have any idea really but the Elephant is called Lucy and she's a historical landmark. I didn't have any idea of a clue this year and OH picked it while I was wrapping the gifts


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Firedog said:


> Is Spidei's Taza Sparkle's Secret Santa.?


Yes! I really hope she enjoyed everything  I only realised how many dogs had spots and splodges after I posted :Sorry


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Yes. I am now wondering if Khan was Sparkle's Secret Santa.


Thank you so much! The little ball crazy loved all her toys and treats!
Havent seen her without one of those kong balls in her mouth since she opened them :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Spidei said:


> Yes! I really hope she enjoyed everything  I only realised how many dogs had spots and splodges after I posted :Sorry


Started going through the I have mine thread looking for spotty doggies realising that there were about 15 and it was going through a process of elimination. Yes the fox toy is a big hit although it has been destuffed slightly and the whitefish and potato treats went down a treat and the jelly sweets didn't touch the sides. The other stuff we will get to in time. Thank you so much.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I love the key ring, it's cute  I hope your octopus turns up soon!
> 
> Lucy was Pebbles secret santa  which is very spooky that they had each other and brought each other the same blanket :Jawdrop I hope Pebbles is enjoying hers as much as Lucy lol
> 
> The clue ..... blame my OH ! You'd need to image search on goggle to have any idea really but the Elephant is called Lucy and she's a historical landmark. I didn't have any idea of a clue this year and OH picked it while I was wrapping the gifts


I have an identical shot of a small Pebbles enjoying her blanket in her basket but I can't manage to load from the new computer. The newspaper toy is a big hit, they play with it all the time, the rustling drives me mad. Yes, everything is appreciated and will be got to in time. Many thanks.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

ooo is Scullys @Biffo Henrik?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Was @MaggiesMom ours?
If not could our ss please stand up, because we have no idea with no clue


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> The newspaper toy is a big hit, they play with it all the time, the rustling drives me mad.


Mine have about 100 rustling toys - you kinda get used to it eventually :Hilarious I have a super cute video of Oscar with his newspaper that i must upload and post at some point !


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I think ..... (I'm so hoping I'm right otherwise I have no other ideas lol)
> 
> Oscar's SS was the 'tiny black and white' :Hilarious Kahn @Tyton
> 
> ...


Yes it was Billy 

I'll catch up properly with this thread after work now that we're guessing!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Henrik's SS was lovely Samuel, thank you @Tyton he loved everything, especially the turkey thing.
> 
> Nellies took me a bit longer to work out, but I'm pretty sure it was Kyzer @JenKyzer, thank you very much, she loves the rabbit ears, and the pink hedgehog, she carries it around with just its face sticking out!


Yep you got it! It was us


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

@StormyThai nope not us lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JenKyzer said:


> Yes it was Billy
> 
> I'll catch up properly with this thread after work now that we're guessing!


Yay  Although i still have no idea what B222 is lol

Thank you so much for all Poppy's gifts, you spoilt her with all her favourites! and the wooden tree decoration is really lovely :Kiss

She is loving the chuck-it erractic ball - im always buying them for other dogs but had never brought her one before (no idea why not!) she is a complete loon with it :Hilarious Oscar has claimed the snowman as he likes to suckle on it's nose  And when mummy puts her big girl pants on, they might all get to try the rabbits ears lol ..... they have the normal ones and love them, just me that gets a little freaked out by the fur and realness of them :Wacky


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Amelia66 said:


> ooo is Scullys @Biffo Henrik?


Yes!! I loved having a smaller dog to shop for.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Mine have about 100 rustling toys - you kinda get used to it eventually :Hilarious I have a super cute video of Oscar with his newspaper that i must upload and post at some point !


It just makes me think they have some thing they shouldn't


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

god im crap this year. Will have to have a think at the weekend as Im not on here much  but thank you to our secret santas, they loved everything and were spoilt


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

sesmo said:


> Yep, you're right  Loved the pics of them opening them.


ooh just seen yay I got one  thank so much, they love everything 

right Bigbys... hmmm


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Hurrah, thank you very much, we, well I very much loved the very cute card


oh good


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

For Bigby I am saying either @ZiggyB or @KatieandOliver :Shy:Shy:Shy:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Biffo said:


> Yes!! I loved having a smaller dog to shop for.


Awww thank you so much! She loved everything, the toys where right up her street


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Was Oliver's ss Apollo? Sorry if it's wrong and already been revealed, I tried to read back but kept forgetting who had already guessed correctly! If it's wrong I might have to make a list....


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Was Oliver's ss Apollo? Sorry if it's wrong and already been revealed, I tried to read back but kept forgetting who had already guessed correctly! If it's wrong I might have to make a list....


No sorry wasnt Apollo


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> You got it, yep
> 
> I was actually worried afterwards that I made the clues to difficult, but the last one I think it was if you put the words in Google would show results to his breed so it just took a little bit of research on your end lol.
> 
> Hope Loki liked everything


It was the clue about them being developed near the Black Forest that helped. There's only a few breeds I know to be developed near there. 
Loki loves everything, but his favourite is probably the shark puzzle. He loves to pull the little sharks out of the ship and run around squeaking them. That and the Fish treats. He rather likes those.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Has anyone heard from @BlueJay recently? Hope she's OK...


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Has anyone heard from @BlueJay recently? Hope she's OK...


Been wondering where she is, I also hope she's ok!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've just checked her profile and she last posted on Saturday. 

Hopefully she has just been really busy.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> I've just checked her profile and she last posted on Saturday.
> 
> Hopefully she has just been really busy.


She posted on FB on Tuesday so probably just had a busy week


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

She is okay, I messaged her yesterday and told her people were getting worried about her. She said that she would be back soon.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> She is okay, I messaged her yesterday and told her people were getting worried about her. She said that she would be back soon.


That's good to hear


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Has any one heard anything from @Firefly13 as she hasn't posted pictures


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> Has any one heard anything from @Firefly13 as she hasn't posted pictures


Nope, neither has @jessicapeige either, so that's 4 secret santa's between them that won't get to see their carefully thoughtout/lovingly prepared/agonised over parcels, being opened or enjoyed.



BlueJay said:


> Photos on the opening thread are mandatory. If you didn't post yours last year, you are being excluded this year.


Not only is it in the rules you agreed to before taking part, but it's incredibly sad and unfair to the people who purchased for you.

And just for the record, I didn't buy for either of them but still makes me upset and angry on behalf of those that did


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok so....

Was Kyzers SS @Spidei 's Echo ??

& Billys.... I'm still stumped with!! The Glittery dinosaur is still on our mantle piece ... I'm assuming that was the clue... 
I've even used the PF search button :Arghh I was going to look back at who's been guessed correctly and use the process of elimination :Bag but my wild guess is...... 
@BlueJay samwise .... cos of his long neck???? :Bag :Nailbiting

I haven't looked back at the thread so these are just my instinct first gut feeling guesses..... eek!

For everyone else ... this is the clue that has me stumped! ...


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ps. If echo isn't Kyzers then I'm really stumped x2 :Arghh










ECHO ... surely?? :Nailbiting


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm gutted that this year has been a bit of a flop 
If people can't stick to the rules and take part in the fun then they shouldn't enter IMHO

I still have no idea who to thank which is playing on my mind quite a bit, and with no clue I have no way of taking part in the guessing game


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

I think Obie's SS might be @BlueJay Hiccup. Could be entirely wrong tho


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Nope, neither has @jessicapeige either, so that's 4 secret santa's between them


@Firefly13 was last on , on the 26th Dec and @jessicapeige was on , on the 27th Dec so they both have access to their computers


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Nope, neither has @jessicapeige either, so that's 4 secret santa's between them that won't get to see their carefully thoughtout/lovingly prepared/agonised over parcels, being opened or enjoyed.
> 
> Not only is it in the rules you agreed to before taking part, but it's incredibly sad and unfair to the people who purchased for you.
> 
> And just for the record, I didn't buy for either of them but still makes me upset and angry on behalf of those that did


100% agreed with you. Not only that, but not even a short message to explain why they can't post pics or anything, and in @jessicapeige's case, no acknowledgement or anything which I think is very ungrateful and unfair


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

JenKyzer said:


> Ps. If echo isn't Kyzers then I'm really stumped x2 :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 340814
> 
> ...


Yes it was Echo! I hope Kyzer liked everything


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, not sure how much poor @BlueJay had to delve into the emergency fund, but we've not had any discussions about a nominated charity to donate to this year.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> Also, not sure how much poor @BlueJay had to delve into the emergency fund, but we've not had any discussions about a nominated charity to donate to this year.


At least two emergency parcels were sent out - maybe one more because rockdot's Bob didn't get his despite it being sent 5th December?? Hope I've remembered that correctly!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

ShibaPup said:


> At least two emergency parcels were sent out - maybe one more because rockdot's Bob didn't get his despite it being sent 5th December?? Hope I've remembered that correctly!!


Yeah she sent out ones where no one had heard from the SS, and then the originals turned up!

It's not very fair on us who have tried quite hard this year (it was my first so wanted to make a good impression and not be on the naughty list!) and looked forward to all the excitement and amazing pics of the pressie openings!

It's not hard to post a really quick message saying that you'll be late posting or something, at least we then know you're alive!!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I really enjoyed taking part and Holly certainly enjoyed opening and playing with her presents. I really hope there is one next year as I'd love to do it again. Just think that if people can't commit to fully taking part then they shouldn't do it at all. Leave it to those of us who are sad enough to spend half of our lives on here


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I loved taking part, and even tho we haven't seen our SS open theirs I would still take part again


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

It's our first time - it's been amazing  

Obvs can't compare it to past years but I have loved buying for our chosen dog - nice to buy for a dog different to my own (hope I did ok!)

Lily loves all her presents - her treat ball is used every day for kibble, the toys she plays with daily, cheese chew has been eaten and so have the really stinky chews (need to know where they are from!!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

What a shame some people spoiled it for others. I have to say, that is exactly why a group of us started our own break off SS a few years back (most of those people have now left PF and I haven’t participated for the past few years as I live here now so not sure if they did it this year). It’s a catch 22 because you want to be able to include everyone even if they are new or don’t post frequently, but at the same time it’s not fair to upset decent members who put a lot of time, thought and money into it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone PM'ed those who haven't posted?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I really hope there is one next year as I'd love to do it again.


It is my 3rd year this year and 2 out of 3 I have not seen my SS open theirs but I still enjoy watching every one else opening theirs
and will still participate if it continues next year, which I sincerely hope it does


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> What a shame some people spoiled it for others. I have to say, that is exactly why a group of us started our own break off SS a few years back (most of those people have now left PF and I haven't participated for the past few years as I live here now so not sure if they did it this year). It's a catch 22 because you want to be able to include everyone even if they are new or don't post frequently, but at the same time it's not fair to upset decent members who put a lot of time, thought and money into it.


I remember there was an oldies secret santa group and they didn't let anyone other than who was already in it enter. I remember being disappinted that they didn't let anyone join in and there was a little fuss made from others about how it was unfair (think that was the year the first secret santa paws happened) but I now totally understand why they didn't want people they didn't know was trustworthy and reliable, it must have been much more relaxing and stressless for those taking part.

It's disheartening when people don't join in and fulfill their part in the SS, especially as everyone seems so excited at the beginning.

BlueJay has done a fab job organising these secret santas, I can only imagine how stressful it's been.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> At least two emergency parcels were sent out - maybe one more because rockdot's Bob didn't get his despite it being sent 5th December?? Hope I've remembered that correctly!!


Yes, so it may be there was not much if anything left in the emergency fund this year 



McKenzie said:


> What a shame some people spoiled it for others. I have to say, that is exactly why a group of us started our own break off SS a few years back (most of those people have now left PF and I haven't participated for the past few years as I live here now so not sure if they did it this year). It's a catch 22 because you want to be able to include everyone even if they are new or don't post frequently, but at the same time it's not fair to upset decent members who put a lot of time, thought and money into it.





PawsOnMe said:


> I remember there was an oldies secret santa group and they didn't let anyone other than who was already in it enter. I remember being disappinted that they didn't let anyone join in and there was a little fuss made from others about how it was unfair (think that was the year the first secret santa paws happened) but I now totally understand why they didn't want people they didn't know was trustworthy and reliable, it must have been much more relaxing and stressless for those taking part.
> 
> It's disheartening when people don't join in and fulfill their part in the SS, especially as everyone seems so excited at the beginning.
> 
> BlueJay has done a fab job organising these secret santas, I can only imagine how stressful it's been.


I was just thinking the same thing the other day @McKenzie about the old SS group. As @PawsOnMe said, I know a few of us ( maybe even me? ) at the time aired our grievances at those who were refusing some of us to enter but I can totally see why they did it that way now and to be honest as harsh as it sounds I think we should have similar rules next year. Or at the very least only members who post and are interactive with the forum at least three times a week etc should be allowed to join.

I can understand why @BlueJay hasn't been around to update the threads etc especially if she feels as disappointed as some of us.

I'm glad though that the newbies to the fun this year have enjoyed it & will hopefully be back next time


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I would have been disappointed if we couldn't have joined because we are new - I'd understand though - guess there is no pleasing everyone.

Can't imagine how people must feel when they select presents for their chosen dog - don't get acknowledgement their parcel has been received or pictures of the presents being opened  I know I was on the edge of my seat waiting.

Overall it's been a really lovely experience - I'm sorry to those who feel different.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> I remember there was an oldies secret santa group and they didn't let anyone other than who was already in it enter. I remember being disappinted that they didn't let anyone join in and there was a little fuss made from others about how it was unfair (think that was the year the first secret santa paws happened) but I now totally understand why they didn't want people they didn't know was trustworthy and reliable, it must have been much more relaxing and stressless for those taking part.
> 
> It's disheartening when people don't join in and fulfill their part in the SS, especially as everyone seems so excited at the beginning.
> 
> BlueJay has done a fab job organising these secret santas, I can only imagine how stressful it's been.





Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, so it may be there was not much if anything left in the emergency fund this year
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing the other day @McKenzie about the old SS group. As @PawsOnMe said, I know a few of us ( maybe even me? ) at the time aired our grievances at those who were refusing some of us to enter but I can totally see why they did it that way now and to be honest as harsh as it sounds I think we should have similar rules next year. Or at the very least only members who post and are interactive with the forum at least three times a week etc should be allowed to join.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah we got hell for it!!! :Hilarious It got moved to Facebook because the backlash on here was so strong, and I do understand how others were feeling.

It's such a tricky one, and I'm not sure what the solution is. @BlueJay must be feeling shattered and I really feel for those whose SSs didn't go to plan. It's SO exciting so when you get let down it feels that much worse.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ShibaPup said:


> Can't imagine how people must feel when they select presents for their chosen dog - don't get acknowledgement their parcel has been received or pictures of the presents being opened  I know I was on the edge of my seat waiting.
> 
> Overall it's been a really lovely experience - I'm sorry to those who feel different.


I can't say it's not disappointing when you don't see your SS opening their parcels 
but there is still a lot of fun and excitement to be had with watching everyone else opening theirs 
and everything else involved in SS .

@BlueJay has certainly done a brilliant job of organising it this past couple of years hope she continues with it next year


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> For Bigby I am saying either @ZiggyB or @KatieandOliver :Shy:Shy:Shy:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


@ZiggyB @KatieandOliver ???


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

This is my 3rd or 4th year doing the SS now and yes its completely unfair when people don't post updates with photos of their dogs opening their presents. I am lucky that both of mine did, but not the same for others  I am not active on this forum anymore but I still enjoy taking part in the SS and would always post photos


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, so it may be there was not much if anything left in the emergency fund this year


Hopefully that isn't the case.
Worst case scenario Furry Friends got a donation from me due to the mix up and @Spidei said that she was going to be donating something as well (not sure which rescue) which is better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I remember there was an oldies secret santa group and they didn't let anyone other than who was already in it enter. I remember being disappinted that they didn't let anyone join in and there was a little fuss made from others about how it was unfair (think that was the year the first secret santa paws happened) but I now totally understand why they didn't want people they didn't know was trustworthy and reliable, it must have been much more relaxing and stressless for those taking part.
> 
> It's disheartening when people don't join in and fulfill their part in the SS, especially as everyone seems so excited at the beginning.
> 
> BlueJay has done a fab job organising these secret santas, I can only imagine how stressful it's been.


I was part of that original group and I fully appreciate Bluejay allowing me to join the new group.
I hope there will be another one this year as I have already started buying bits.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Firedog said:


> I was part of that original group and I fully appreciate Bluejay allowing me to join the new group.
> I hope there will be another one this year as I have already started buying bits.


Wow you are VERY prepared!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> Wow you are VERY prepared!!


If it doesn't happen I will just donate the bits to rescue.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> @ZiggyB @KatieandOliver ???


Sorry! Not us.

Is Oliver's Ty @Dogloverlou? Oh no... yours were a pair weren't they.
Hmmm.... could everybody list exactly what breed/mixes their dogs are  that should help


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> Sorry! Not us.
> 
> Is Oliver's Ty @Dogloverlou? Oh no... yours were a pair weren't they.
> Hmmm.... could everybody list exactly what breed/mixes their dogs are  that should help


Haha go back to the likes and dislikes page because they are all on there


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Haha go back to the likes and dislikes page because they are all on there


Yes I did that, I have trawled through it once and now I'm about to go back again because some people haven't put SPECIFICALLY and mine says SPECIFICALLY, unless I'm getting confused.... it's not you is it @Sairy? so now I'm going through and putting all the possibilities on a spreadsheet, then I'll cross match with this post who has already been revealed.... and then I should be able to get it!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> Yes I did that, I have trawled through it once and now I'm about to go back again because some people haven't put SPECIFICALLY and mine says SPECIFICALLY, unless I'm getting confused.... it's not you is it @Sairy? so now I'm going through and putting all the possibilities on a spreadsheet, then I'll cross match with this post who has already been revealed.... and then I should be able to get it!


Haha bless you, no it's not me I'm afraid. Time to get cross-checking.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Right, I've narrowed it down to... 6 dogs. (My SS must think I'm stupid or absolutely potty!) I'll start with @Spidei Riley?


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

KatieandOliver said:


> Right, I've narrowed it down to... 6 dogs. (My SS must think I'm stupid or absolutely potty!) I'll start with @Spidei Riley?


Yep, it was Riley! I hope Oliver liked everything


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Spidei said:


> Yep, it was Riley! I hope Oliver liked everything


Hooray!!!   

I am so chuffed to have guessed correctly!

He adored ALL his presents, you have been so thoughtful and generous he was well and truly spoilt and I loved my mug it's gorgeous thank you so much xxxx


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> Hooray!!!
> 
> I am so chuffed to have guessed correctly!
> 
> He adored ALL his presents, you have been so thoughtful and generous he was well and truly spoilt and I loved my mug it's gorgeous thank you so much xxxx


There you go! You can relax now


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> This is my 3rd or 4th year doing the SS now and yes its completely unfair when people don't post updates with photos of their dogs opening their presents. I am lucky that both of mine did, but not the same for others  I am not active on this forum anymore but I still enjoy taking part in the SS and would always post photos


Same for me. I dont post much these days but I'm always around and have always posted photos for our SS. I know how annoying it is when you dont get to see your SS opening presents so wouldn't do it to anyone else


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I’ve kept quiet so far because I appreciate life gets in the way unexpectedly at times.. but it’s been almost 2 weeks since Christmas now! 
I lost my mum at the start of December and to be perfectly honest, I really couldn’t have cared less about secret Santa.. or Christmas in general. I didn’t want to be a part of any of it! But I’d made a commitment and wasn’t going to let anyone down. It just isn’t fair to dampen someone else’s enjoyment. And not following the rules (which were made VERY clear) and not posting pics, or even having the decency to come on and thank the person who took the time and effort to buy for your dog is just bloody rude IMO.
Apologies if that sounds harsh to those who haven’t bothered to post, and I would hope every single one of us would understand if there was a genuine reason behind it, but after 2 weeks, I’m really struggling to see how someone can’t take 30 seconds out of their day to at least post a quick thank you to their secret Santa


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I joined this year because last year looked so good but it definitely seemed to lack its sparkle this year!

I felt bad I got quite worried when mine didn’t show up but literally everything went wrong over Christmas with Ted being very ill as well so it was typical. Obviously it wasn’t my SS’s fault at all and she was so lovely to send another out but seeing so many others not getting there’s as well it was more stressful than I anticipated :Hilarious

I would definitely join again but I agree there probably needs to be some tighter rules next year. Obviously people could have a disaster that stops them from posting but I’m sure we’d all appreciate that if they explained when they return and wouldn’t hold it against them.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> I would definitely join again but I agree there probably needs to be some tighter rules next year.


It is ok having tighter rules but how do you make people follow them , @BlueJay did say in the rules that pictures were mandatory but .....


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> It is ok having tighter rules but how do you make people follow them , @BlueJay did say in the rules that pictures were mandatory but .....


Maybe rules was the wrong word I mean requirements I think? It's difficult as some old regular members don't post often so I suppose you'd have to have different requirements for older members than newer ones but then you run the risk of excluding someone that genuinely wants to play and follow the rules 

I suppose nothing is 100% so it's part of the risk of playing an online SS that you may not receive a parcel or who you ever bought it for might not say thank you. Even in work/Uni Secret Santa's I've often seen people who have put loads of thought into their gift then recieve one back that's absolute rubbish  it is a risk


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I think the rules are spot-on, but short of turning up at someone's house with a pitch fork there is very little that can be done to enforce them.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> It is ok having tighter rules but how do you make people follow them , @BlueJay did say in the rules that pictures were mandatory but .....


By making it so only those with a good track record can play and they have to be contributing members of the forum art least 3x a week. It wouldn't make it particularly harsher because everyone who does play or who joined this year ARE regular members of the forum, but it will deter those who do not post or get involved in forum life at all.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I really feel for bluejay. It's a tough gig, and incredibly selfish when a few ruin it. I'm all for booting those who can't play by the rules, without so much as an apology but everyone deserves a chance to play, so would be against not allowing new players.
I defo think the last posting date needs to be earlier.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree that the rules are spot on.

It’s actually quite pathetic that we even needed to put a rule in place to tell people to thank their secret santa. A group of adults shouldn’t need to be told to have basic good manners :Meh


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> I suppose nothing is 100% so it's part of the risk of playing an online SS


Exactly when you join any SS no matter where or with whom , 
you take the risk of, not receiving a gift or receiving rubbish, ( not that I have ever received rubbish ) etc, etc 
If anyone is that sensitive that they are going to let it upset them maybe it is not a good idea to participate 
because that risk is always going to be there no matter how many rules are stipulated 
there is really no way to enforce them.
I do agree that those that do let people down should be refused entry to any further SS


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Sorry! Not us.
> 
> Is Oliver's Ty @Dogloverlou? Oh no... yours were a pair weren't they.
> Hmmm.... could everybody list exactly what breed/mixes their dogs are  that should help


BLOODY HELL! haha. Bigby's SS sent us some dark, curly/wavy sorta hair that they said they got from the top of their dogs head.. I have been guessing every single long haired type of dog as possible haha.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

@Amelia66 Noodle?

I need a list of who has been guessed already


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've been re-thinking about my SS and my first guess Rory was part of a pair, so it can't be Rory.

So I'm going to have another guess could it be @Sairy's Holly? (Holly change to Molly?)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> I've been re-thinking about my SS and my first guess Rory was part of a pair, so it can't be Rory.
> 
> So I'm going to have another guess could it be @Sairy's Holly? (Holly change to Molly?)


Sorry, not us. What was your clue?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Sorry, not us. What was your clue?


'My name is the same as a fish's, but only better. 
To work it out you need to change one letter.'


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> If anyone is that sensitive that they are going to let it upset them maybe it is not a good idea to participate


I'm afraid I disagree. I think someone has every right to be upset if they got a raw deal from their SS. It's completely unfair when everyone else managed to get their sh*t together. There's such a huge build up and so much excitement generated, and such a bonding thing on the forum, that it must be a huge disappointment for the people who are let down.

And I didn't even participate.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> 'My name is the same as a fish's, but only better.
> To work it out you need to change one letter.'


That's a toughie. I am now thinking of all kinds of fish Lol!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sairy said:


> That's a toughie. I am now thinking of all kinds of fish Lol!


Looking through the list I was thinking either Rory = Dory or Holly = Molly. However from seeing other guesses, as Rory is paired with Hiccup, that can't be right, and it's not Holly, so yeah, I'm flummoxed!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@Animallover26 could it not be @VickynHolly Holly? If it's not @Sairy Holly 
Not sure if she's been guessed yet


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> @Animallover26 could it not be @VickynHolly Holly? If it's not @Sairy Holly
> Not sure if she's been guessed yet


I think other Holly has already been guessed.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm on it. Determined to work out this clue about the fish. I had a pad and pen to eliminate people.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> @Animallover26 could it not be @VickynHolly Holly? If it's not @Sairy Holly
> Not sure if she's been guessed yet





Sairy said:


> I think other Holly has already been guessed.


Holly was Hectors SS


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I'm on it. Determined to work out this clue about the fish. I had a pad and pen to eliminate people.


Thank you 

I'll carry on trying too.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Is it Luna? Luna tuna?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the solved ones are as follows but I may have missed some sorry and I was trying to mark the completed ones in red but now it won't let me so I will try and edit it 

*BlueJay: *Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
*StormyThai: *Thai
*Nettles: *Phoebe - Tyton's Beau
*Rosie64: *Chip - Nettle's Pheebs
*Dogloverlou: *Missy & Tyler, Cash - Amyredd's Ted
*Lexiedhb: *Dexter - Firefly13's Quinn
*Evel-lin: *Pippin - KatieandOliver's Oliver
*JenKyzer: *Kyzer, Billy - Kyzer's - Spiedi's Echo
*Jessicapeige: *Archer, Maddie
*Westie Mum: *Lucy, Poppy,Oscar - Lucy's - Firedog's Pebbles, Poppy's - JenKyzer's Billy, Oscar's - Tyton's Khan.
*Apollo2012: *Apollo - Biffo's Nellie
*Tyton: *Beau, Kahn, Samuel - Beau's - Montymaude's Hilde, Khan's - Firefly13's Loki and Freya
*Animallover26: *Bungo - Firedog's - Luna
*ShibaPup: *Lily
*Spidei: *Taza, Riley,Echo - S.Crane's Loki,
*Biffo: *Nellie, Henrik - Nellie's Jenkyzer's - Kyzer, Henrik's - Tyton's Samuel.
*MontyMaude: *Hector, Hilde - Hector's - VickynHolly's Holly, Hilde's -Hanwombat's Io and Fsmo
*Canine K9: *Bailey - Dogloverslou's Ty and Missy.
*Sairy: *Holly - Stormy Thai's Thai
*Tillystar: *Tilly - Hanwombat's Bigby 
*Amelia66: *Scully, Noodle - Scully's - Biffo's Henrik
*VickynHolly: *Holly, Ted - Apollo2012's Apollo,
*Firedog: *Luna, Starla, Sparkle, Pebbles - Luna's - Animallover26's Bungo, Starla's - Rottiemummy's Zeus, Sparkle's - Spiedi's Taza, Pebble's Westiemum's Lucy
*PawsOnMe: *Jasper & Izzy Lexiehb's Dexter
*Hanwombat: *Io & Fsmo, Bigby - Io and Fsmo's - Sesmo's Obie, Bigby's - Amelia66's Noodle
*KatieandOliver: *Oliver - Spiedi's Riley
*MaggiesMom: *Maggie - Westiemum's Oscar
*Shadowmare: *Axel
*Sarah H: *Nooka - Paws on Me
*Sesmo: *Obie - Firedog's Sparkle
*ZiggyB:* Ziggy
*S.Crane: *Loki - Dogloverslou's Cash
*AmyRedd: *Ted - Amelia66's Scully
*Rockdot: *Bob, Trevor
*RottieMummy: *Zeus
*Firefly13: *Loki & Freyja, Quinn - Montymaude's Hector.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I think the solved ones are as follows but I may have missed some sorry and I was trying to mark the completed ones in red but now it won't let me so I will try and edit it
> 
> *BlueJay: *Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
> *StormyThai: *Thai
> ...


Yikes! I saw our names in red and thought we'd been naughty :Nailbiting


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Is it Luna? Luna tuna?


Good idea, but Luna was the dog I bought for.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Yikes! I saw our names in red and thought we'd been naughty :Nailbiting


 no it let me highlight you and Rosie in red and then it had a meltdown, but it has now allowed me to turn others red too


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Good idea, but Luna was the dog I bought for.


She could of bought for you thou still just luck of the draw or how the cookie crumbles lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Good idea. I did it the other way around and I think the following haven't been guessed yet, or if they have I don't think they have confirmed that it was them:

@BlueJay - Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
@Rosie64 - Chip
@evel-lin - Pippin
@jessicapeige - Archer, Maddie
@Westie Mum - Poppy, Oscar
@Apollo2012 - Apollo
@ShibaPup - Lily
@MontyMaude - Hector
@Canine K9 - Bailey
@Tillystar - Tilly
@Amelia66 - Noodle
@VickynHolly -Ted
@Firedog - Luna, Starla, Sparkle
@KatieandOliver - Oliver
@Mirandashell - Tyson/George
@MaggiesMom - Maggie
@Sairy - Holly
@shadowmare - Axel
@Sarah H - Nooka
@ZiggyB - Ziggy
@S.crane - Loki
@rockdot - Bob, Trevor
@Firefly13 - Loki & Freyja, Quinn


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have sent a nudging PM to firefly13 and Jessicapeige so hopefully they might post their pictures, could a mod maybe add to the title of this thread about it also containing the guesses seeing as quite a few don't seem to have posted here either as they might be waiting for a dedicated guessing thread.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> 'm afraid I disagree. I think someone has every right to be upset if they got a raw deal from their SS. It's completely unfair when everyone else managed to get their sh*t together. There's such a huge build up and so much excitement generated, and such a bonding thing on the forum, that it must be a huge disappointment for the people who are let down.
> 
> And I didn't even participate.


I am sorry didn't mean to upset anyone, I may not have explained myself very well in my previous post
I know just how disappointing it is, I am one that has been let down by opening photos not being shown 
2 out of the 3 times I have participated this has happened to me and without any explanation.
What I am trying to say is just that there is more to the SS than just looking at your recipient opening their parcels
and that there is still fun and excitement to be had from it if you don't happen to get that particular part of it.
yes it is disappointing and unfair, but you shouldn't let that take away the fun of the rest of it, it is the risk you take when you join 
any SS .


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Oooo, thanks @Sairy for the list!

I think I change my guess to @Firedog Sparkle!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I agree with Rosie. I wasn't expecting to get anything at all and would still have had fun seeing everyone else's photos. It was lovely to get unexpected presents, I'm not denying, but I think it's ended on a flat note because we didn't go straight on with the guessing thread.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> @Amelia66 Noodle?
> 
> I need a list of who has been guessed already


It was


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Oooh @Animallover26 there is a type of fish called a Hoki - could your secret Santa be Loki perhaps?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I've read so many types of fish now that a lot of them are starting to sound like good dog names, lol!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I still think @ZiggyB was Missy & Ty's SS


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@S.crane is Loki Bungo's SS?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't remember but I could have swore I've heard the fish clue before from a previous year!  I'd have thought Rory too.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

@Animallover26 Afraid it wasn't Loki.x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

S.crane said:


> @Animallover26 Afraid it wasn't Loki.x


Dammit! I shall put away my hat and pipe. It must be Rory then!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Well, thank you for trying @Sairy.

Well, I'll go back to my original guess of @BlueJay's Rory. and if it is not then can my SS come forward please!

Though as I mentioned before Rory is paired with Hiccup, unless just because they are paired it doesn't mean they send a parcel together?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Well, thank you for trying @Sairy.
> 
> Well, I'll go back to my original guess of @BlueJay's Rory. and if it is not then can my SS come forward please!
> 
> Though as I mentioned before Rory is paired with Hiccup, unless just because they are paired it doesn't mean they send a parcel together?


Let's hope Bluejay comes back soon to hopefully put you out of your misery!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you @SusieRainbow for amending the title


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Was Holly's SS @Rosie64 Chip?
Was Ted's SS @Apollo2012 Apollo?.
Both wild guesses, cause I am terrible at giving and guessing clues


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> 'My name is the same as a fish's, but only better.
> To work it out you need to change one letter.'


Free Willy, change first letter, Tilly @Tillystar ?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

VickynHolly said:


> Was Holly's SS @Rosie64 Chip?


No sorry not us


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

VickynHolly said:


> Free Willy, change first letter, Tilly @Tillystar ?


Could be, although technically a whale isn't a fish, it's a mammal ompus


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Was Holly's SS @Rosie64 Chip?
> Was Ted's SS @Apollo2012 Apollo?.
> Both wild guesses, cause I am terrible at giving and guessing clues


Yes Apollo was Teds SS. Hope everything was ok. We've never bought for a small dog before 

(Apollo is the greek god of light by the way thought the clue would be easy once translated :Hilarious)


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Free Willy, change first letter, Tilly @Tillystar ?


No it wasn't us


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Spidei said:


> Yes it was Echo! I hope Kyzer liked everything


Yay! Thank you so much for his gifts! 
He loved and still loves the gingerbread man.. the green ball on a rope & the tug rope are still going strong too! It was a fantastic package, thank you so much


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> It was


YAY FINALLY  Thank you so much for Bigby's food! He says he felt very spoilt and especially LOVES the venison sausages!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Good idea. I did it the other way around and I think the following haven't been guessed yet, or if they have I don't think they have confirmed that it was them:
> 
> @BlueJay - Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
> @Rosie64 - Chip
> ...


Yep, no one has guessed Poppy or Oscar yet .... but neither of them are fish


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

@Biffo Have you guessed the SS for Nellie yet?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Biffo said:


> Henrik's SS was lovely Samuel, thank you @Tyton he loved everything, especially the turkey thing.
> 
> Nellies took me a bit longer to work out, but I'm pretty sure it was Kyzer @JenKyzer, thank you very much, she loves the rabbit ears, and the pink hedgehog, she carries it around with just its face sticking out!





Mirandashell said:


> @Biffo Have you guessed the SS for Nellie yet?


Not @Biffo but yes she has guessed and had it confirmed that Nellie's Secret Santa was Kyzer.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Then @JenKyzer was also Tyson's SS. Thank you for the lovely wooden dog, Jen. That was very sweet of you.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Yep, no one has guessed Poppy or Oscar yet .... but neither of them are fish


Psst an Oscar is a fish...but wouldn't make sense with the clue!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Psst an Oscar is a fish...but wouldn't make sense with the clue!


Ohhhhhhhhhh - of course it is !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

An Oscar is also a fish

Sorry @/lullabydream you have already said it , you type faster than me lol


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Yes Apollo was Teds SS. Hope everything was ok. We've never bought for a small dog before
> 
> (Apollo is the greek god of light by the way thought the clue would be easy once translated :Hilarious)


Thank you!.
Yes it was all perfect, he loves everything. Just the right size, and not to small for Holly either.
He loves to run about with those squeaky balls


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Was Pippin @evel-lin Holly's SS?.
I am just guessing as I have no idea


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I've updated the list (taken the tags off so people don't keep getting notifications). Hope it is helpful.

These SS haven't been guessed (or haven't confirmed it was them if guessed)

BlueJay - Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
Rosie64 - Chip
evel-lin - Pippin
jessicapeige - Archer, Maddie
Westie Mum - Poppy, Oscar
ShibaPup - Lily
MontyMaude - Hector
Canine K9 - Bailey
Tillystar - Tilly
VickynHolly -Ted
Firedog - Luna, Starla, Sparkle
KatieandOliver - Oliver
Mirandashell - Tyson/George
MaggiesMom - Maggie
Sairy - Holly
shadowmare - Axel
Sarah H - Nooka
ZiggyB - Ziggy
S.crane - Loki
rockdot - Bob, Trevor
Firefly13 - Loki & Freyja, Quinn


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@rockdot did Bob's parcel arrive in the end?


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Is Echo's secret santa @S.crane 's Loki? 
And is Riley's secret santa @jessicapeige ' s Archer? 

I really have no clue about Taza's or if I was being blind and missed a clue


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I have NO idea who to guess! I'e just been through all the above peoples profiles to see if there was info linking to my clue but nothing.
So stabbing in the dark here, @Mirandashell ??


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to my ss's. I've just posted in the opening thread with pics. I've not been well so haven't been online. 
However, I think Quinn's SS was @MontyMaude Hector? 
I couldn't find a clue in Loki and freyja's so gonna go back through this thread and see if I can work it out x


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Kahn's SS was @Firefly13 's Loki and Freyja; clues about Mischief and Love sending a parcel that was as heavy as both of them put together!





Lexiedhb said:


> Okedokey I reckon Dexters' SS was @Firefly13 Quinn
> Who I reckon we seriously need to see more of - had to do a whole load of stalking!!
> 
> Something about being half of batmans mates girlfriend - and the same wrapping paper as Tyton's Kahn.....


Correct  I loved the opening pics and hope they both enjoyed their presents.

P.S Sorry about the glitter! We were all covered too!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MaggiesMom said:


> I have NO idea who to guess! I'e just been through all the above peoples profiles to see if there was info linking to my clue but nothing.
> So stabbing in the dark here, @Mirandashell ??


Wasn't me, sweetheart. I was in and had @Biffo 's Nellie but I dropped out when Tyson was PTS. By the time I got George it was too late to enrol again. That's why I wasn't expecting to get anything.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Firefly13 said:


> I'm so sorry to my ss's. I've just posted in the opening thread with pics. I've not been well so haven't been online.
> However, I think Quinn's SS was @MontyMaude Hector?
> I couldn't find a clue in Loki and freyja's so gonna go back through this thread and see if I can work it out x


Hurrah, yes it was Hector, Quinn looks very dapper in his Bandana


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

I love this pic my sister took. He certainly does look dapper!


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Ahh sorry hun 
@Rosie64 ??


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Firefly13 said:


> Correct  I loved the opening pics and hope they both enjoyed their presents.
> 
> P.S Sorry about the glitter! We were all covered too!


Dexter loved the glitter, he's a bit camp  Thank you so much he loved everything


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

sesmo said:


> Oooo, thanks @Sairy for the list!
> 
> I think I change my guess to @Firedog Sparkle!


Correct when you use the name as a verb.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

KatieandOliver said:


> Is it Luna? Luna tuna?


Clever girl.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Well, thank you for trying @Sairy.
> 
> Well, I'll go back to my original guess of @BlueJay's Rory. and if it is not then can my SS come forward please!
> 
> Though as I mentioned before Rory is paired with Hiccup, unless just because they are paired it doesn't mean they send a parcel together?


KatieandOliver had it correct, go for a variety of fish as opposed to some cute cartoon fish name. It is a very old clue and I really need to think of something better.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Firedog said:


> KatieandOliver had it correct, go for a variety of fish as opposed to some cute cartoon fish name. It is a very old clue and I really need to think of something better.


Well Done @KatieandOliver

and there was me thinking it could not be Luna as Bungo was Lunas SS.

Thank you for our parcel @Firedog.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Updated again. Sorry if this gets annoying - I'm determined that everyone manages to work theirs out 

BlueJay - Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
Rosie64 - Chip
evel-lin - Pippin
jessicapeige - Archer, Maddie
Westie Mum - Poppy, Oscar
ShibaPup - Lily
Canine K9 - Bailey
Tillystar - Tilly
VickynHolly -Ted
KatieandOliver - Oliver
MaggiesMom - Maggie
Sairy - Holly
shadowmare - Axel
Sarah H - Nooka
ZiggyB - Ziggy
S.crane - Loki
rockdot - Bob, Trevor


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> Ahh sorry hun
> @Rosie64 ??


Sorry not me I am afraid


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

@MaggiesMom what was the clue? Maybe we can help


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Firedog said:


> Correct when you use the name as a verb.


Yay!  Thank you so much for the gifts. The fox toy is now his favourite. The chicken and cheese chews strips have a similar effect on him as catnip has to cats. The duck strips smell good enough to eat myself


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

@Nettles the clue in the card was 'my time in lala land was definitely a mistake!'


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

sesmo said:


> Yay!  Thank you so much for the gifts. The fox toy is now his favourite. The chicken and cheese chews strips have a similar effect on him as catnip has to cats. The duck strips smell good enough to eat myself


If I remember rightly he liked rope toys and squeaky toys and something else. The fox toy fitted all three criteria. Glad it was a hit.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MaggiesMom said:


> @Nettles the clue in the card was 'my time in lala land was definitely a mistake!'


Hmmm.. it's just a guess but there was a mistake last year at "a very famous award show" where Lala land was named as Best Picture instead of Moonlight. The name of the award show is also the name of a very handsome puppers who hasn't been guessed yet


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MaggiesMom said:


> @Nettles the clue in the card was 'my time in lala land was definitely a mistake!'


Hmm Lala land could be referring to:

1. A dream world
2. The film
3. Los Angeles or Hollywood


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Hmmm.. it's just a guess but there was a mistake last year at "a very famous award show" where Lala land was named as Best Picture instead of Moonlight. The name of the award show is also the name of a very handsome puppers who hasn't been guessed yet


Clever Nettles! Not just a hat rack!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Hmmm.. it's just a guess but there was a mistake last year at "a very famous award show" where Lala land was named as Best Picture instead of Moonlight. The name of the award show is also the name of a very handsome puppers who hasn't been guessed yet


I know now!

It's a dog in a multidog household.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I can't remember but I could have swore I've heard the fish clue before from a previous year!  I'd have thought Rory too.


You did. It's been in circulation for at least four years.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Updated again. Sorry if this gets annoying - I'm determined that everyone manages to work theirs out
> 
> BlueJay - Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
> Rosie64 - Chip
> ...


Starla was guessed, it was a very easy clue but couldn't think of anything better at the time.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Firedog said:


> Starla was guessed, it was a very easy clue but couldn't think of anything better at the time.


Thanks. I will edit the list.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Clever Nettles! Not just a hat rack!





Animallover26 said:


> I know now!
> 
> It's a dog in a multidog household.


Bet it's not even the right answer :Hilarious


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Oooh @Nettles you'e good! 
@Westie Mum with poppy and Oscar??


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Hmmm.. it's just a guess but there was a mistake last year at "a very famous award show" where Lala land was named as Best Picture instead of Moonlight. The name of the award show is also the name of a very handsome puppers who hasn't been guessed yet


Spot on !



MaggiesMom said:


> Oooh @Nettles you'e good!
> @Westie Mum with poppy and Oscar??


It was indeed Oscar (not Poppy though, they played seperately)


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Yay! My problem was i kept thinking about usernames not dog names!

Thank you so much, Maggie loves everything, especially the monkey toy! Although he might be classed as disabled by the weekend...


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MaggiesMom said:


> Yay! My problem was i kept thinking about usernames not dog names!
> 
> Thank you so much, Maggie loves everything, especially the monkey toy! Although he might be classed as disabled by the weekend...


Awww poor monkey lol .... glad she liked everything


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

MaggiesMom said:


> @Nettles the clue in the card was 'my time in lala land was definitely a mistake!'


@rockdot Trevor?


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

@Spidei yes Loki was echo's secret Santa. Hope he enjoyed everything and the bandana fit.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Edited 10/01/18 at 12:20

BlueJay - Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
Rosie64 - Chip
jessicapeige - Archer, Maddie
Westie Mum - Poppy
ShibaPup - Lily
Canine K9 - Bailey
Tillystar - Tilly
VickynHolly -Ted
KatieandOliver - Oliver
MaggiesMom - Maggie
Sairy - Holly
shadowmare - Axel
Sarah H - Nooka
ZiggyB - Ziggy
rockdot - Bob, Trevor


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

@Mirandashell I had a suspicion you got one of my two, after the messages came out telling us who to shop for I went and checked the likes and dislikes thread, and saw you had liked my post since the messages came out!

Yes, I am that devious!!

I wrapped up in different paper, sent at different times, typed address, was careful where I liked posts just in case some other suspicius sod like me was scanning the threads!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You truly are devious!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> You truly are devious!


I'd clocked who had the same wrapping paper that was in my 2s parcels, so I knew early on that both were from a multi dog house, I think it was westie mum and nettles. So I had ruled out any single dogs, and westie mum as our SS before we even opened up!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Then @JenKyzer was also Tyson's SS. Thank you for the lovely wooden dog, Jen. That was very sweet of you.


You are more than welcome  i hope it brings lovely memories when hanging on the tree xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Biffo said:


> I'd clocked who had the same wrapping paper that was in my 2s parcels, so I knew early on that both were from a multi dog house, I think it was westie mum and nettles. So I had ruled out any single dogs, and westie mum as our SS before we even opened up!


I was just about to say I wasn't your secret santa but then realised what you meant lol

One of yours had the same wrapping paper as one of mine so you knew I hadn't sent to you ..... well unless I was daft enough to send one to myself that is :Hilarious


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> I was just about to say I wasn't your secret santa but then realised what you meant lol
> 
> One of yours had the same wrapping paper as one of mine so you knew I hadn't sent to you ..... well unless I was daft enough to send one to myself that is :Hilarious


Yes, exactly!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Biffo said:


> I'd clocked who had the same wrapping paper that was in my 2s parcels, so I knew early on that both were from a multi dog house, I think it was westie mum and nettles. So I had ruled out any single dogs, and westie mum as our SS before we even opened up!


You're like a Secret Santa detective ompus


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

VickynHolly said:


> Was Pippin @evel-lin Holly's SS?.
> I am just guessing as I have no idea


Yup  Sorry for late reply, was waiting for a guessing thread and haven't been on much lately


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Was Pippin's from @KatieandOliver?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Should we maybe tag those who haven't guessed yet? Like @evel-lin, they're maybe also looking out for a guessing thread and wouldn't know to check this one.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I haven't guessed yet because I think Bluejay brought for Lily? But she isn't around to confirm or not :Hilarious


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Nettles said:


> Should we maybe tag those who haven't guessed yet? Like @evel-lin, they're maybe also looking out for a guessing thread and wouldn't know to check this one.


lol I did but yeah tagging helps


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

evel-lin said:


> Was Pippin's from @KatieandOliver?


Oh yes it was!


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

KatieandOliver said:


> Oh yes it was!


Thank you so much, he loved his presents!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Should we maybe tag those who haven't guessed yet? Like @evel-lin, they're maybe also looking out for a guessing thread and wouldn't know to check this one.


Might be a good idea, but do we know who hasn't guessed yet ?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Sairy said:


> I think the rules are spot-on, but short of turning up at someone's house with a pitch fork there is very little that can be done to enforce them.


Well...at least two people would have their address, so it's not actually beyond the realm of reason that an angry mob could turn up....:Muted


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Might be a good idea, but do we know who hasn't guessed yet ?


@jessicapeige has not posted AT ALL on any of the SS threads


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

VickynHolly said:


> @rockdot Trevor?


Not him.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> @rockdot did Bob's parcel arrive in the end?


No, he didn't get anything.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

rockdot said:


> No, he didn't get anything.


Ohhhh that's awful....... something must have happened with bluejay I hope she's ok.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rockdot said:


> No, he didn't get anything.


So sorry for Bob. Have you been in touch with @BlueJay at all?

It's quite worrying she hasn't been seen since the opening thread!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> So sorry for Bob. Have you been in touch with @BlueJay at all?
> 
> It's quite worrying she hasn't been seen since the opening thread!


She has been on Facebook so she's fine. Not sure why she hasn't been on here.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Bumping up as still a fair few that haven’t been guessed .......


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel we need to get Bob something ....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@BlueJay now your back of your holiday, can you give everyone a poke as we still have quite a few not guessed and not sure what happened in the end with bobs parcel ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Edited 10/01/18 at 12:20
> 
> BlueJay - Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley
> Rosie64 - Chip
> ...


Bumping the list .....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thought this was all forgot about  I wonder if SS will even be back this year! 

We never had confirmation about one of our SS's.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


 :Bawling

Although I kinda get why, even from a handful of private chats with you, i totally get how stressful it was this year


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thought this was all forgot about  I wonder if SS will even be back this year!
> 
> We never had confirmation about one of our SS's.


I hope it will 

Though I think some of the rules need to be different and the posting deadline needs to be earlier to hopefully stop something like this year happening again.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


I'm very sorry to hear that, but I can understand why.

I hope you know that no one (at least I don't and I'm sure plenty of others, if not all of use) blames you for how this year turned out, I can't even begin to imagine how stressful this year was, it was just a shame that not everyone did their bit, which of course was something you couldn't control.

I just want to thank you for doing Secret Santa, you were a great Santa chief 

*****************

So, who wants to run Secret Santa this year? If we are doing nominations, I nominate myself to absolutely NOT be doing it.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


Thank you for running last years, you did a marvellous job! I can only guess how frustrating and time consuming it must be, especially when people disappear for months after making a commitment and you have to manage that too.

Totally understand why you're taking a step back, I will miss the Christmas Dino posts though!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


Because of the stresses of last years? Or something else?  I'll be sad to see you go too. But we also won't be taking part this year sadly.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thought this was all forgot about  I wonder if SS will even be back this year!
> 
> We never had confirmation about one of our SS's.


Did they post anything up at all, opening etc?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Did they post anything up at all, opening etc?


Sorry, I meant they never confirmed whether they was my SS. Don't think they've actually been back to the forum since Xmas time!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


I'm sorry to hear that Bluejay, but I understand it must be very stressful


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else is free to take up the mantle, but I won't be running Secret Santa this year


I also am sorry to hear you are stepping down from SS although I can understand why , if it is because of last year, I must be very stressfull I know I couldn't do it
But I am sure that no one blames you in the least , I know I don't , you have done a marvelous job these past 2 years


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry you won't be running it this year Bluejay  Lily adored all her presents and the toys are used daily in our training.



On another note, I'd be happy to run it with 1-3 other people - I think it might be too much stress for one person. With multiple people running it, should reduce the stress, each would have their own smaller group to monitor and still keep the surprise element?

I would like to see posting deadline earlier and it only be open to those members who are mostly active all year round - probably won't make me popular but if someone just becomes active around the time secret santa starts - doesn't seem very fair.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> But we also won't be taking part this year sadly.


Awww not you guys too  because of this ? Or other reasons ?



Dogloverlou said:


> Don't think they've actually been back to the forum since Xmas time!


We've had a couple this year that have been MIA and that's caused problems. It only takes a few to spoil things and this year they have.

We sign up based on the rules. Rules that aren't difficult to follow and we are all supposed to be fully functioning adults


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so sorry you won't be running it this year Bluejay  Lily adored all her presents and the toys are used daily in our training.
> Happy to run it with you. And I agree it should fall on more than one person to organise. And yes to earlier posting date and limited to members who are active all year round.
> 
> On another note, I'd be happy to run it with 1-3 other people - I think it might be too much stress for one person. With multiple people running it, should reduce the stress, each would have their own smaller group to monitor and still keep the surprise element?
> ...


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so sorry you won't be running it this year Bluejay  Lily adored all her presents and the toys are used daily in our training.
> 
> On another note, I'd be happy to run it with 1-3 other people - I think it might be too much stress for one person. With multiple people running it, should reduce the stress, each would have their own smaller group to monitor and still keep the surprise element?
> 
> I would like to see posting deadline earlier and it only be open to those members who are mostly active all year round - probably won't make me popular but if someone just becomes active around the time secret santa starts - doesn't seem very fair.


I agree I'd be happy to help. I don't post a lot any more but am on here most days and of course have played SSP for the last 4 years


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Awww not you guys too  because of this ? Or other reasons ?
> 
> We've had a couple this year that have been MIA and that's caused problems. It only takes a few to spoil things and this year they have.
> 
> We sign up based on the rules. Rules that aren't difficult to follow and we are all supposed to be fully functioning adults


Partly to do with this, yes. I just feel it had lost it's spark this time and I don't feel I'm as active as I once was.

I think the rules should be much stricter next time around. I would only have people enter who post and contribute to the forum at least three times a week. That way you avoid people who sign up and never join in again. Anyone not heard of in the run up to the deadline etc would be removed.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so sorry you won't be running it this year Bluejay  Lily adored all her presents and the toys are used daily in our training.
> 
> On another note, I'd be happy to run it with 1-3 other people - I think it might be too much stress for one person. With multiple people running it, should reduce the stress, each would have their own smaller group to monitor and still keep the surprise element?
> 
> I would like to see posting deadline earlier and it only be open to those members who are mostly active all year round - probably won't make me popular but if someone just becomes active around the time secret santa starts - doesn't seem very fair.


I'll put my name in the hat as an assistant if needed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so sorry you won't be running it this year Bluejay  Lily adored all her presents and the toys are used daily in our training.
> 
> On another note, I'd be happy to run it with 1-3 other people - I think it might be too much stress for one person. With multiple people running it, should reduce the stress, each would have their own smaller group to monitor and still keep the surprise element?
> 
> I would like to see posting deadline earlier and it only be open to those members who are mostly active all year round - probably won't make me popular but if someone just becomes active around the time secret santa starts - doesn't seem very fair.


I think your ideas for this year sound good.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Partly to do with this, yes. I just feel it had lost it's spark this time and I don't feel I'm as active as I once was.


That's a shame  but yes, was definitely not the same this year.

I would still consider you pretty active though tbh !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

As others have said, I’m happy to lend a hand, just not do it all on my own. 

Although, hoping later in the year bluejay will have a change of heart


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

It is difficult. I agree needs to be regular and active members that participate to reduce the risk of someone joining up, then seen twice, over the next few months, and either posting once at Christmas or not even at all..... However hard to know how to make the hard and fast rules. I'm abit like @Dogloverlou , still around, but not as much and I haven't posted in ages... not even any big fluff spam threads.....

I'm sorry it has all gone so flat this year, and I fully understand BlueJay wanting a break as it has been so stressful this year. Good that people are thinking now whether they want to continue/participate and how things sould be run (a small group of organisers makes sense to share the workload). Will have to see nearer the time what the general feeling is, I guess.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

There's always the few that ruin it for everyone else. It was my first SS and feel slightly let down (not @BlueJay 's fault at all), but I know my SS got their pressies and I actually received a parcel (and a fab one at that!)

Can those still to guess finish up?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> That's a shame  but yes, was definitely not the same this year.
> 
> I would still consider you pretty active though tbh !


I post when things catch my interest, but I lurk a lot more these days. I think the forum in general is a lot flatter with less interesting discussions


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I would still like to to participate in SS if some one is kind enough to run it this year or @BlueJay changes her mind later
even though Chips SS never posted in any of the threads and I know the parcel was received as I always send tracked and signed for
but I don't let that spoil our fun we get so much enjoyment watching every one else opening and guessing.
It doesn't matter what rules are laid down, there is no real way of enforcing them, but some of the suggestions that have been made sound good.


----------

